# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release] gZoom

## 1M1

*gZoom Elite*
*Status: Working and Undetected*

*gZoom Elite 2.0.3 Current Features*
Address auto detection, should work on any region/version ever after patches.
Zoom Hack - Larger Default Zoom, Minimum Zoom gives a First person mode.
Speed Hack
Gravity Hack
Field of View changer
Shift to Sprint - Holding left shift key will run at the slider speed
NoClip - Full and Object
Wall Climb
Space to Fly - Hold Space to go up, let go to go down, Simple.
Click to teleport (Middle click to move to mouse location)
Teleporter - Save/Load Location Lists, Get lists 
Here (Coordinates for gZoom (Updating))



*Hotkeys:*



> NumPad1 - Toggle Zoom On/Off
> NumPad2 - Toggle Shift to Sprint
> NumPad3 - Disable Speed Hack
> NumPad4 - Earth Gravity
> NumPad5 - High Jump/Low Gravity
> NumPad6 - Moon Gravity
> NumPad7 - Increase Field of View
> NumPad8 - Decrease Field of View
> NumPad9 - Reset Field of View
> ...


*Status: Source Code*
Source code is also available for DL in the first post, I'll try get it up on git/svn soon so people can contribute to it.


*GW2 Camera Tool*
For those of you that just want a camera mod, I've written a completely separate tool just for that, it uses auto-detect too and theoretically should work forever:


*Download Camera Tool Here*

----------


## shootbox

is this legit? can anyone confirm please.

----------


## 3t3rn4l

bannable / detectable? Seems like a cool ass mod!

----------


## 1M1

It's been patched, I'll update it tomorrow and add a speedhack, maybe a few other things.

----------


## iike

> is this legit? can anyone confirm please.


This...



> bannable / detectable? Seems like a cool ass mod!


and this...

----------


## 1M1

0.2 Released
Ported Code to C#
Added variable speedhack

https://www.virustotal.com/file/97fd...960d/analysis/

----------


## clickworx

does someone already has experience with it? i would like to use it.

----------


## noker

Edited : M from pvp forum is legit

----------


## 1M1

Updated to 0.4
Added better zoom, slightly buggy, I'll fix in next rev but you can zoom in and out to what ever you like
Added Gravity/Fly Hack For easy vista hoarding.

----------


## 1M1

> bannable / detectable? Seems like a cool ass mod!


There's no hack detection yet so you'll only get banned if you're stupid with it and someone records you, keep it stealth and you'll be fine.

----------


## Nevodark

Its legit, but i cant seem to get the fly hack to work correctly and for me all of the buttons are blackd out and i have to guess which is which ^^ there is no white writeing, but gj and +rep when i can

----------


## noker

edited my post didn't realise you were *M* hack is working great, repped.

----------


## 1M1

Hey guys, for fly hack window mode is best so you can access the hack, pick fly 1 or 2, go to the height you want to, then choose 0.5x to slow fall to your destination, if speed hack is on it's easier to move about while you slow fall.

----------


## erickore

i tryed to start it and my Gw crash why?

----------


## devi1s

Doesn't work, just crashes game.

----------


## iMozzy

Doesn't crash me, but doesn't do anything either

----------


## shenton99

Works for me...


1. Start the program as administrator
2. Start gw2.exe
3. Set gw2 to windowed so you can see both the trainer and game open.

----------


## ant918

Is this undetectable if I use only the zoom hack? I'm not sure if GW 2 has some sort of client scanning like Blizzards warden.

----------


## iMozzy

> Is this undetectable if I use only the zoom hack? I'm not sure if GW 2 has some sort of client scanning like Blizzards warden.


They don't currently have any scanning software, it's all through user reports.

----------


## iMozzy

> Works for me...
> 
> 
> 1. Start the program as administrator
> 2. Start gw2.exe
> 3. Set gw2 to windowed so you can see both the trainer and game open.


Once I try to log into my char, it crashed. Even with the program/GW2 running as administrator, with GW2 windowed.

----------


## tekniq

> Once I try to log into my char, it crashed. Even with the program/GW2 running as administrator, with GW2 windowed.


Same here. I suspect there was another build after the last update that might be causing this.

----------


## 1M1

Most likely patched, I'll add a version check next revision but I'm out of town atm.

----------


## 1M1

0.5 Released, 
Zoom done properly, camera shouldn't shake anymore. 
Small code improvements.

----------


## chochobob

works good! just need hotkeys  :Frown:

----------


## aminios

Very Good mate! I hope there is a button to turn off the zoom out as now I have to restart the game to do it. Wish there is a way to donate too.  :Big Grin:  THanks!

----------


## 1M1

> works good! just need hotkeys


It's on the todo list.




> Very Good mate! I hope there is a button to turn off the zoom out as now I have to restart the game to do it. Wish there is a way to donate too.  THanks!


You can just zoom back in with the mouse wheel? But if you want to disable the extended zoom sure I can add an off button.

----------


## TomPetty

Fly just flies me to the ceiling and doesn't allow me to move, on one and two.

----------


## 1M1

You use fly to get to the desired height, then switch to 0.5x to slowfall to destination.

----------


## chrix

Legit ! great uses for it. 

detectable if you blatantly use it. be smart.

----------


## 1M1

0.6b Released

General code cleanup, Hack is now version agnostic so should work as long as there are major changes to GuildWars codebase.
Included Source code of 0.5 minus the addresses which were all outdated, though the useage should be fairly straightforward if you want to build your own trainer/hack off it.

----------


## 1M1

0.7 Update:
Finally added hotkeys.

----------


## 1kaotik1

for the people having issues, try running it in admin mode.

Right click the .exe > run as admin

some times this will allow the program to interact better with the client.

----------


## 1M1

Still working with latest patch.

----------


## luckysurfcs

Hey. Works brilliant althought im wondering what you're all using this programme for?

I'm thinking mass story mode gathering with speed modification (mass killing = nice xp) or something along these lines?

although actually hitting the creatures is still a bit tough?

TLDR: Are there any awesome ways you can use this programme for epic xp / farming (withough making it obvious to other people in the area)

thanks.

----------


## meplz

Also work exceptionally well when dropping indirect fire with a trebuchet.  :Big Grin: 
The camera zoom I mean.

----------


## NERD420Elite

> is this legit? can anyone confirm please.


Confirmed ^_^

----------


## bopoiu

hi im using an other macro and triedto make a run to harvest copper ore but after making my run i noticed that the copper or changes place after relogging 

does this zoom can correctly harvest even if the spot changes places?

----------


## bopoiu

second questtion what does it do, how does it work , do we need record a path and it does it or ,.. i have no idea the way it proceeds anyone could explain or give a link?thx

----------


## Jclofsho

works perfectly fine! thanks (:

----------


## 1M1

> hi im using an other macro and triedto make a run to harvest copper ore but after making my run i noticed that the copper or changes place after relogging 
> 
> does this zoom can correctly harvest even if the spot changes places?


Read the first post and look at the associated picture...

----------


## bopoiu

it talks about gravity and zoom ...doesnt answer my question:
hi im using an other macro and triedto make a run to harvest copper ore but after making my run i noticed that the copper or changes place after relogging

does this zoom can correctly harvest even if the spot changes places?

----------


## Randomizer

Broken with latest patch:

Jump and zoom work, but speed is broken.

----------


## 1M1

Updated to 0.9, 
Added way to turn off speedhack timer as requested. Numpad + & - will turn on the speedhack automatically, 3 will turn off the speedhack.
Optimized scanning code - added cache, should use much less CPU time.

----------


## Luckz777

Hi 1M1  :Smile: 

Any chance to completely disable speed/gravity ? Because i scare to push numpad button in town...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thank!

----------


## Randomizer

> Updated to 0.9, 
> Added way to turn off speedhack timer as requested. Numpad + & - will turn on the speedhack automatically, 3 will turn off the speedhack.
> Optimized scanning code - added cache, should use much less CPU time.


Did you mean to include the source? If so.. Thank you.. if not... Thank you! =)

----------


## iMozzy

I believe the source is for 0.5, and has outdated offsets.

Yup - 




> 0.6b Released
> 
> General code cleanup, Hack is now version agnostic so should work as long as there are major changes to GuildWars codebase.
> *Included Source code of 0.5 minus the addresses which were all outdated*, though the useage should be fairly straightforward if you want to build your own trainer/hack off it.

----------


## Milkshakes00

Only problem I've found is that Warrior's Whirlwind Attack and Rush abilities bug out, even with the speed hack off.  :Frown:

----------


## Slebo

Does this work with multiclients ? Can any confirm that

----------


## Jclofsho

#1 program, love it  :Smile:

----------


## Randomizer

> #1 program, love it


Because of this one program.. I went from 20% map completion to 96% in 2 days. Amaz-a-balls. You will be getting a donation from me friend if you ever add a donation link...


+5 Rep from me sir.

----------


## bopoiu

> it talks about gravity and zoom ...doesnt answer my question:
> hi im using an other macro and triedto make a run to harvest copper ore but after making my run i noticed that the copper or changes place after relogging
> 
> does this zoom can correctly harvest even if the spot changes places?



bump................................

----------


## 1M1

> bump................................


I did answer your question, read what this hack does, it has nothing to do with harvesting, I'm not 100% sure what your question is even asking.

----------


## corky12831

how banable is this seems pritty easyly detected

----------


## 1M1

> Because of this one program.. I went from 20% map completion to 96% in 2 days. Amaz-a-balls. You will be getting a donation from me friend if you ever add a donation link...
> 
> 
> +5 Rep from me sir.


Theres a donation Button on the app itself  :Wink: 

*Update 1.1 Released:*
Added Gravity Slidder
Added No-Clip, Use with fly or you'll fall through the map.
Added Shift to Sprint, when you hold down left shift the character will run at the slider speed.
Fixed speed bugs, when speedhack is disabled this won't affect speed buffs etc.

----------


## Samson123

Can you explain what "No clip" is please.

----------


## meplz

> Can you explain what "No clip" is please.


It allows you to walk through what would normally be solid objects. Want to walk through a mountainside instead of traveling all the way around it? Enable no clip, also fly so you don't fall into oblivion, and just go right trough the mountain.

----------


## Samson123

Ok thank you

----------


## scyrnn

When I select no-clip I fall into oblivion, even with Fly enabled? Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Jclofsho

Wow, now there's a noclip feature?! God this program keeps getting better! ty again sir..
MISC: but anyone have suggestions on farming using this program aside from getting all the ori-ores on the map in less than 5mins? ^_^v





> how banable is this seems pritty easyly detected


To answer your question, It's not that easy detectable when u speed up a little just looks like u have swifty
if ur using crazy speed looks like ur lagging
when u fly no one looks up at the map searching for hackers..
as long as u stay safe and don't be stupid & dont show everyone u should be fine, hope this program stays for a long time

----------


## Jclofsho

There is a problem tho, on the previous version FLY worked perfectly, the newest one seems like FLY is more like MOON, when u press num pad 6 u dont remain the the air as opposed to the previous version
& maybe a hotkey for noclip would be nice

----------


## Cedrick16

Hi. First of all thanks for these wonderful software but the newest file seems to have some bug as the default gravity is not Earth but moon. I've been jumping like astronaut even though i only ON the speed buff. I've try setting it manually but the result is still the same. I think Anet made some changes on the gravity because the 0.9v is also having the same issue just now but I've use it last night with no problems at all. Thanks.

----------


## MrJonesss

This hack is fantastic! Thanks man

----------


## 1M1

> Hi. First of all thanks for these wonderful software but the newest file seems to have some bug as the default gravity is not Earth but moon. I've been jumping like astronaut even though i only ON the speed buff. I've try setting it manually but the result is still the same. I think Anet made some changes on the gravity because the 0.9v is also having the same issue just now but I've use it last night with no problems at all. Thanks.





> There is a problem tho, on the previous version FLY worked perfectly, the newest one seems like FLY is more like MOON, when u press num pad 6 u dont remain the the air as opposed to the previous version
> & maybe a hotkey for noclip would be nice


Oh okay I'll look into this tomorrow, I'll also sort out hotkeys for the newer features.

----------


## iMozzy

Whenever I use the speed hack, my game goes all... ****ed up. Everything will randomly stop, as if my video driver crashed. Doesn't happen with any of the other tools

----------


## scyrnn

Working great so far, definitely looking forward to more updates. You deserve some mad donations bro.

----------


## 187

Would you mind posting the source? I'd love to tweak any hotkeys and whatnot, maybe offer some convenient features and let you know the extra coding if others want it.

----------


## 1M1

> Would you mind posting the source? I'd love to tweak any hotkeys and whatnot, maybe offer some convenient features and let you know the extra coding if others want it.


Not at this stage, no.

----------


## Wilds

Is it still working ?

----------


## 1M1

Version 1.2 Added
Added a help menu - ?
Fixed a few bugs that caused the hack to get an error message if you close GW2
Space to Fly - Hold Space to go up, let go to go down, Simple.
Work in progress teleporter(You must put your X address into the "0x" box, must be actual xyz value not the visual one, if you don't know what this means or don't know how to find it don't ask, I won't be answering teleport related questions till its finished.
Changed a few hotkeys.

----------


## immelon

What happened to the download?

----------


## fierzer

Just constantly is in 'Searching..' status with 1.2.  :Frown:

----------


## Leines

Would love to see some code.

----------


## uaelite

> Just constantly is in 'Searching..' status with 1.2.


I haven't had this issue, are you running as administrator? Every function seems to be working for me except for teleport, can't get the coordinate box to pop up. Delete seems to do nothing for me.

----------


## iMozzy

> Whenever I use the speed hack, my game goes all... ****ed up. Everything will randomly stop, as if my video driver crashed. Doesn't happen with any of the other tools


Any idea what could be causing this problem?

----------


## 1M1

> Any idea what could be causing this problem?


Is it just the speed hack that makes it **** up or the hack in general?

----------


## hakufusdragon

Is there any way you could add an option to disable the hotkeys,some of them, or a feature to remap them to different keys? Awesome program so far.. but it gets a little annoying when I'm typing and then start using the keypad w/o thinking.. then jump and I'm flying into the sky lol. It would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## 1M1

Yes I can do that

----------


## fierzer

Something since the previous versions is definitely off. When I play with the speed modified, half the time the enemy players have bugged animations and look like they're lagging around. At first I thought it was my connection, but I changed it and tried a different WIFI and the same problem was occuring throughout sPVP and WVW. When I tried playing without the program.. everything was fine and enemy players weren't bugged (stuff like getting the 'Obstructed' sign when attacking an enemy 2 feet infront of me.. or being attacked by invisible players'). I love this program and it's been amazing so far.. but I really hope whatever issue this is with the latest version can be resolved asap.

 :Smile:

----------


## robhunter

@1M1
actually, the teleport thing injects the code when de hack loads, even if "Enable/Disable Teleport" is disabled... Can you make it only injects when enabling it? And set default value when disable?

Also a disable hotkeys option will be good, most of the time i forgot i'm running it and i enable noclip.... and you should feel bad  :Frown: 

BTW the FOV selection is buggy, it scrolls down to 0.2 everytime (if i run your hack I must set from my hack FOV to have a good view instead of 0.2)

Thank you

----------


## scyrnn

Hello 1M1:

I'm just going to wrap up a few known issues most of us have noticed and some changes that we would like to see. (I love this program and everything you have done is wonderful, keep it up and take as long as you need to I really do appreciate that you are allowing us to use it.) As a result of this being public I just want to offer my feedback.

* When I am in a party my teammates are all over the map, not only that but their characters appear to be in places that they aren't. This occurs even when the program is simply running in the background.

* Sometimes the speedhack (specifically the speedhack not the program in general) screws up the entire game causing things to appear out of place such as enemies.

I'll post as I notice any more issues.

----------


## fierzer

> Hello 1M1:
> 
> I'm just going to wrap up a few known issues most of us have noticed and some changes that we would like to see. (I love this program and everything you have done is wonderful, keep it up and take as long as you need to I really do appreciate that you are allowing us to use it.) As a result of this being public I just want to offer my feedback.
> 
> * When I am in a party my teammates are all over the map, not only that but their characters appear to be in places that they aren't. This occurs even when the program is simply running in the background.
> 
> * Sometimes the speedhack (specifically the speedhack not the program in general) screws up the entire game causing things to appear out of place such as enemies.
> 
> I'll post as I notice any more issues.


Yeah exactly  :Frown:  it's made the speedhack un-useable and it was the best feature in my opinion  :Frown: .

Either way, thanks for all the updates and hardwork we all appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------


## iMozzy

> Is it just the speed hack that makes it **** up or the hack in general?


Just the speed hack.

----------


## jpte

Works AMAZING, very simple. For those that can't get it running properly, just run it in admin mode. +REP!!!

----------


## jpte

So, how do you guys use this? Someone mentioned exploring all Tyria in 2 days, and sure you could do that, but people will report you within 10 minutes, even on semi-low populated servers.

Myself I just added 30% Speed when holding shift and lowered gravity a tiny bit to make the harder jumps when exploring, just so much that noone will notice. How do you guys use this?

TIP: Boost your speed with 30% when holding shift, amazing when chasing enemies in pvp and with all AOE effects going on noone will notice it.

----------


## miralvgc

Is this still undetectable if all I use is the FoV mod?

----------


## 1M1

> Is this still undetectable if all I use is the FoV mod?


Yes just use the camera tool.

----------


## Perlinpinpin

The camera tool don't detect guild wars 2 : scan failed

----------


## 1M1

1.3 Added,
Fixed a few bugs
A little more work on teleporter
Numpad* key now toggles hotkeys on/off.

----------


## scyrnn

Thanks for that update 1M1! The teleporter update really does make it easier to use now.

----------


## Tylar_1987

Here are the coordinates that I use for myself in Lion Arch.
What I did was to open up my notepad, copy and paste the XYZ value and hit teleport. Save me the run!

Trading Post at Lion Arch
-296.89160
310.54060
18.22400

Cooking at Lion Arch
-136.32700
473.98140
5.08716

Jewelcrafting at Lion Arch
-67.71265
476.11980
5.81531

Orichalcum 1 in Malchor's leap. (Northwest of Midwater Hollows)
1221.84300
529.69520
14.16736

Thats about all I got, real sleepy right now. I hope ppl can take down the coords and share it here.

----------


## Samson123

I was testing the teleport today just wanted to leave my feedback.The teleport does work but it seems that when i teleport i really dont teleport.I use it then try to mine every thing seems to work but does not mine.Also when i teleport a mob can still hit me from where i teleported from.I am sure you know about this if not now ya do.Awsome work and please keep the update's coming.

----------


## Gw2Sales

I believe you got mixed up. I know about this whole story.

I told them my hack I was using was my Unamed project and that I been using it in CoF and would be offering my services to people for speed runs.

A member who uses your gzoom assumed I was using your hack probally and also he was flaming me because he thought he was the only one to know of the CoF exploit and as soon as his party members came to me for the service because I was cheaper he found who I was and got mad. Also the fact that I told people who had no clue on how to do the exploit basically made him lose his business which obviously lead him to rage.

I never said I was the programmer of gzoom. All I told them was I was a developer for a speedhack and anti gravity. As soon as that happens they only think of your program.

Then he reported you. Please make sure you actually talk to both sides to understand what is going on.

----------


## 1M1

> I was testing the teleport today just wanted to leave my feedback.The teleport does work but it seems that when i teleport i really dont teleport.I use it then try to mine every thing seems to work but does not mine.Also when i teleport a mob can still hit me from where i teleported from.I am sure you know about this if not now ya do.Awsome work and please keep the update's coming.


There is some delay sometimes depending on how far you travel, so this teleport is not ideal for mining sorry.

----------


## Samson123

Ok thank you very much.I will keep trying it out.I am crafting right now so would be nice to go to trading post then back to my crafting area.
One more thing how long of a delay should i expect?Ive been sitting here for about 5 min and still no go.

----------


## Tylar_1987

Something interesting when I was trying out the teleporter.
It worked when I clicked teleport, move a few step and used a movement skill like bull's rush or whirldwind. 
After that all the NPC/Ores will spawn.
Might want to try out fellows!

----------


## Gualtieri

You can skip the delay, just roll away and cast movement spells, like "Whirlwind Attack" or "Charge".

----------


## 1M1

*1.4 Released*
Added save/load list to teleporter, no save to disk function yet.

*1.5 Released*
You can now save and share lists

----------


## Aith

What's the encoding for that xyz file export? How do I manually edit it?
Looks like XML with its brains scrambled. Possible to just export to xml?

----------


## Jclofsho

> I believe you got mixed up. I know about this whole story.
> 
> I told them my hack I was using was my Unamed project and that I been using it in CoF and would be offering my services to people for speed runs.
> 
> A member who uses your gzoom assumed I was using your hack probally and also he was flaming me because he thought he was the only one to know of the CoF exploit and as soon as his party members came to me for the service because I was cheaper he found who I was and got mad. Also the fact that I told people who had no clue on how to do the exploit basically made him lose his business which obviously lead him to rage.
> 
> I never said I was the programmer of gzoom. All I told them was I was a developer for a speedhack and anti gravity. As soon as that happens they only think of your program.
> 
> Then he reported you. Please make sure you actually talk to both sides to understand what is going on.


ACTUALLY, you **** head you said & I QOUTE, "You should be thanking me for knowing this method and using my tool..."
got more screen shots if u want so suck my dick no one wants your program anyways, your just a copy of the great 1M1.
WHO ****ing goes on a thread, goes into the party of the thread, NOT PAY for the services I have provided, then ask me to thank you?! lul. GL buddy ill post all the screen shots on on the next thread u even try to make ****ing bitch

----------


## Aith

This version doesn't work (1.1 did)

It loads up, I can do a few things like click enable teleporting and hit save location and it all works, but about 3 seconds after its loaded it locks up (pegs one of my CPU cores at max). Looks like thats when it kicks off its scanning routine, which has issues.

Can you include a toggle to just disable the repeated scanning?

----------


## thebluefish

> What's the encoding for that xyz file export? How do I manually edit it?
> Looks like XML with its brains scrambled. Possible to just export to xml?


It looks to be that he just serialized the listbox as a whole, different from a dedicated saving/loading class. Hopefully in a future release we'll have proper saving/loading.

----------


## Gw2Sales

> ACTUALLY, you **** head you said & I QOUTE, "You should be thanking me for knowing this method and using my tool..."
> got more screen shots if u want so suck my dick no one wants your program anyways, your just a copy of the great 1M1.
> WHO ****ing goes on a thread, goes into the party of the thread, NOT PAY for the services I have provided, then ask me to thank you?! lul. GL buddy ill post all the screen shots on on the next thread u even try to make ****ing bitch


If you haven't noticed...you should check my hack. Idiot.

----------


## 1M1

> This version doesn't work (1.1 did)
> 
> It loads up, I can do a few things like click enable teleporting and hit save location and it all works, but about 3 seconds after its loaded it locks up (pegs one of my CPU cores at max). Looks like thats when it kicks off its scanning routine, which has issues.
> 
> Can you include a toggle to just disable the repeated scanning?


The scan will turn off it it fails.




> It looks to be that he just serialized the listbox as a whole, different from a dedicated saving/loading class. Hopefully in a future release we'll have proper saving/loading.


Yes it is just a serialised listview atm as that was the fastest way to do it for now, if you look at the file in notepad++ though you should be able to figure out the format if you want to do it manually.

----------


## aloysim

there seems to be a problem with the bot, it was working fine last night. however now its Scanning for process and taking up a lot of ram again

----------


## s3nse

downloaded and tested it yesterday and had the same issues. taking a lot of ram and scanning for process the the whole time  :Frown:

----------


## will78

What are the conditions that could get you banned? thanks.

----------


## Dilldoe

Looks like the program isn't working anymore, scans for a long time then takes up a bunch of ram, then freezes. Can't use it as of now.

----------


## meplz

> What are the conditions that could get you banned? thanks.


Using any portion of this program if detected, you are on an exploit/game hack site after all.
Do not abuse this program in public and your account may not be banned, avoid using it in front of other players.

----------


## oijkn

Hi, thank you very much for this great tool !!

Can you add for the next update the possibility to "resize" or manage better the list to TP please ? I hope the next release will be more stable with TP trick because sometimes that bug a lot, by he way all is good thank you again !

----------


## polygon9000

Love this program however the fly doesnt work so well.Even when you press space to fly you take a very long jump initially.This is the problem because you can pop out of the world on the first jump leading to detection. We need to figure out a way to toggle a hover mode so that you can effectively mine nodes and toggle skill points while hovering and no-clipped?

----------


## darkmaouli

> Looks like the program isn't working anymore, scans for a long time then takes up a bunch of ram, then freezes. Can't use it as of now.


Same here :S


EDIT: Fail quotting  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwalti

Is there any ingame menu for teleport?

----------


## Futile570

> Same here :S


There is always a risk when using any third party devices within any type of game. But it seems that bans will only be given out based on player reports, so just don't use the hack where people can see. At least that is my opinion, been happily using gZoom pretty much 24/7 since it came out.  :Smile:

----------


## MrJonesss

Can you do so you do not get any damage when you are falling from high places? (Using the fly hack??)

----------


## polygon9000

Be very very careful because other players will be able to see your name tag even if you are in noclip mode. e.g If you are underground and if a player is above you he will be able to see your nametag and may report you.

----------


## darkmaouli

> There is always a risk when using any third party devices within any type of game. But it seems that bans will only be given out based on player reports, so just don't use the hack where people can see. At least that is my opinion, been happily using gZoom pretty much 24/7 since it came out.


Wrong quote, I was talking about the freezing problem  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oijkn

Hi, just a weird thing when I use the TP I arrive well at destination but there is no more environment, ie no mobs or resources (mines). Is that other people have the same problem ?

BR.

----------


## Wombatz

_good job and thx for this!!!_

----------


## SSlisa

> Hi, just a weird thing when I use the TP I arrive well at destination but there is no more environment, ie no mobs or resources (mines). Is that other people have the same problem ?
> 
> BR.


there are specific skills you can use to force the game to resync, there is a list of them on another topic.



> This List shows how to sync the character after TP!
> 
> 
> • WARRIOR: Whirlwind Attack - Use a Greatsword and Savage Leap - Use a Main hand sword (Thanks to sol82)
> • ELEMENTALIST: Burning Retreat - Use a Staff. (Thanks to luckysurfcs!)
> • THIEVES: Flanking strike - Use double Dagger and Heartseeker - Use Dagger in Mainhand (Thanks to DarkXma and meplz!)
> • ENGINEER: Overcharged Shot - Use a Rifle. (Thanks to SSlisa!)
> • GUARDIAN: Mighty Blow - Use a 2H Hammer. (Thanks to jpte!)
> • RANGER: Hornet Sting and Serpent's Strike - Use 1H Sword. (Thanks to ninjataktikz!)
> ...

----------


## SSlisa

just did some testing to see what other people see when using TP.

From
When leaving a point they see you use the skill that you use to resync and then you vanish, until you use the skill they see you just standing still. 
If you move at all in what you think is the new location they will see you moving (old location) but on the spot in your previous location, like doing the moonwalk.

Destination
You arn't seen at all until server resyncs, if you use a skill they see you appear. If the skill moves you then they see you in the spot you think you used the skill and then you vanish for a split second and they see you in the spot where you end up after skill is used.

So basically try not to move in the next spot until you use the resync skill and try to use skills that don't move you much, doing this will reduce the chance of you being caught out.

----------


## UnholyMisery

Not sure if anyone has said any underwater abilities that work but for warriors with a spear Tsunami Slash works but it has a 20 second cooldown.

----------


## 1M1

1.6 Up, 
Added a few things to edit teleport lists

----------


## Tylar_1987

Was WvWing ystnight and it was pretty obvious who was using it.
You can fish them out by using a crippling skill and watch them hobbling away at a fast pace.

----------


## Gualtieri

Yay! I love updates  :Wink:

----------


## oijkn

Just give you +5 rep for this great tool ! Good coder BTW !

----------


## polygon9000

A nice speed hack option for fast attacking would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## scyrnn

> A nice speed hack option for fast attacking would be awesome


I don't think this is possible, if it is I would love to use it though! Imagine being able to solo clear dungeons because of your sheer damage output

----------


## polygon9000

Yeah i think attack speed is server sided. For dungeons though what would be really handy is the ability to hit mobs through walls while in no-clip mode.That way you can damage them but they cant hurt you  :Smile: . The trick is to bypass the collision plane only for the player and not for mobs,which would be probably be a complex thing to do.

----------


## darkmaouli

Worked this morning, and now taking a lot of ram and scanning for process the the whole time...

----------


## mainelmh

also stuck scanning

----------


## Ponoir

Don't work due to the update.

----------


## thebluefish

Confirmed, update killed 0.9/1.5/1.6.

----------


## Rock2k

Can we get a key bind for No Clip? that would be wonderful  :Big Grin:  thanks in advance

----------


## scyrnn

> Can we get a key bind for No Clip? that would be wonderful  thanks in advance


Already exists, read the main post.

----------


## 1M1

Hey all, my videocard fried after a powercut today so I don't know how long it will be to repair tele. For some reason I can get into windows but no 3D acceleration so I'm not sure how ****ed it is.





> Can we get a key bind for No Clip? that would be wonderful  thanks in advance


Read the first post (Hint: Hotkeys: )

----------


## scyrnn

> Hey all, my videocard fried after a powercut today so I don't know how long it will be to repair tele. For some reason I can get into windows but no 3D acceleration so I'm not sure how ****ed it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the first post (Hint: Hotkeys: )


Good luck with your situation  :Frown:  Sorry to hear that. Looking forward to this being updated to work with the latest patch, I'll be waiting patiently. Thanks 1M1  :Smile: .

----------


## darkmaouli

> Hey all, my videocard fried after a powercut today so I don't know how long it will be to repair tele. For some reason I can get into windows but no 3D acceleration so I'm not sure how ****ed it is.


Driver issue. Try to completly uninstall them, do a CCleaner, restart and reinstall again  :Smile:

----------


## 1M1

> Pilote issue. Try to completly uninstall them, do a CCleaner, restart and reinstall again


That was the first thing I tried, anyway I've uploaded a 1.7 with some guess work, it should work.

----------


## Tylar_1987

The teleporter worked with 1.7

----------


## Beelzix

stupid question but how do i use the tele its not realy working for me

----------


## thebluefish

> stupid question but how do i use the tele its not realy working for me


When asking for help, it's best advised to post what you've already tried. Anyways, you'll first need some coordinates that you can set or download from the other thread. You select a coordinate, click "load", and then "teleport". Make sure that the checkbox for teleporter enabled IS checked.

----------


## Gualtieri

1M1 for prosident!

Now i can finish the Renown hearts-Coordinates  :Wink: 

Thanks buddy!

----------


## Gunichou

Nope the teleport is not ok for this time due to Update this night

----------


## UnholyMisery

> Nope the teleport is not ok for this time due to Update this night


TP works for me but everything else doesn't.

----------


## polygon9000

Noclip, speedhack,gravity,zoom work just fine.

----------


## kirajokerz

Everything run fine. Just run as administrator in case you don't know. Speed Hack and everything works.

----------


## Rock2k

> Hey all, my videocard fried after a powercut today so I don't know how long it will be to repair tele. For some reason I can get into windows but no 3D acceleration so I'm not sure how ****ed it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the first post (Hint: Hotkeys: )


Sorry i mean to say for Fly Mode so when u done with No Clip you can stop fly mode with out alt tab

----------


## joshvette001

*M* I have a 9800GTX I could donate to ya if you need a new temp video card its PCI Express X16. Great work btw

----------


## darkmaouli

Still stuck in Scanning :s

----------


## scorps1

no one has been hacked using this? sorry, just afraid to use since the code hasn't been released.

----------


## scyrnn

> no one has been hacked using this? sorry, just afraid to use since the code hasn't been released.


No.... no one has been hacked. Please respect this man by actually reading through all these pages and seeing all the wonderful comments.

All you have to do is download it. Unpackage the zip file. Then open up Guild Wars 2 log-in normally and start the gZoom program.

----------


## leetdemon

scan keeps failing for me, I am running as admin, windows 7 64 bit.

----------


## 1M1

> *M* I have a 9800GTX I could donate to ya if you need a new temp video card its PCI Express X16. Great work btw


That's generous of you, I'm in New Zealand though so I'm not sure it would be worth sending it

----------


## ichwillnurgucken

> *GW2 Camera Tool*
> For those of you that just want a camera mod, I've build a cut down version of the tool just for that, it uses auto-detect too and theoretically should work forever:


Thank you...this is just to good to be true  :Smile:  but it really works

----------


## LastDance

Can you make it not work in WvWvW?

----------


## scyrnn

> Can you make it not work in WvWvW?


Simple, don't open up the program in WvWvW...............

----------


## Samson123

Think he was talking about the fact that people are starting to use this is WvW to fly orbs around and stuff.I agree that kind of game play is so unfair.I use this for farming mostly and it helps a ton but it does not mess with other people's game.Some people just have to take it to far i guess.And this will result in anet cracking down on these kind's of hacks Hard.

----------


## 187

> Think he was talking about the fact that people are starting to use this is WvW to fly orbs around and stuff.I agree that kind of game play is so unfair.I use this for farming mostly and it helps a ton but it does not mess with other people's game.Some people just have to take it to far i guess.And this will result in anet cracking down on these kind's of hacks Hard.


A hack is a hack, and users other than the owner shouldn't be self-righteous enough to decide when it is and isn't morally okay to use..

----------


## SSlisa

> A hack is a hack, and users other than the owner shouldn't be self-righteous enough to decide when it is and isn't morally okay to use..


yep a hack is a hack and a gun is a gun. 
You can decide to shoot only targets with your gun, you can choose to shoot animals or you can choose to shoot people. 
Most people wouldn't care if you shoot targets, some will care if you shoot animals, everyone will care if you decide to shoot people. 
How something is used is a choice but people will decide for themselves what is and isn't good.

----------


## 22alec22

> yep a hack is a hack and a gun is a gun. 
> You can decide to shoot only targets with your gun, you can choose to shoot animals or you can choose to shoot people. 
> Most people wouldn't care if you shoot targets, some will care if you shoot animals, everyone will care if you decide to shoot people. 
> How something is used is a choice but people will decide for themselves what is and isn't good.


Well that was a beautiful way to put it. I agree. It really sucks that people are using it for orbs and such in WvWvW though. That kind of thing is going to cause bans and it's going to get hacks like these patched.

----------


## 187

> yep a hack is a hack and a gun is a gun. 
> You can decide to shoot only targets with your gun, you can choose to shoot animals or you can choose to shoot people. 
> Most people wouldn't care if you shoot targets, some will care if you shoot animals, everyone will care if you decide to shoot people. 
> How something is used is a choice but people will decide for themselves what is and isn't good.


What I'm saying is that you're already deliberately breaking the TOS by using this trainer. *You* don't make up what's morally okay in this situation or not; you either are against using hacks or you're for using hacks. And deciding on some middleground only sets up you for hypocrisy, e.g., trying to convince yourself it's okay to use hacks in one situation while it's not in another; it's never okay.

In terms of your analogy, it makes no sense simply because shooting targets with a gun is legal while shooting someone is not. In contrast, using hacks is _always_ not allowed, and you can't say that it's okay to use the hacks so long as it doesn't affect people _directly._ In fact, this is a main reason why such powerful trainers like these are usually private and/or money-only; because if too many people have access to such a trainer (even if they're limited to non-WvW situations), they'd have a huge impact on the game, e.g., the economy.

----------


## UnholyMisery

> What I'm saying is that you're already deliberately breaking the TOS by using this trainer. *You* don't make up what's morally okay in this situation or not; you either are against using hacks or you're for using hacks. And deciding on some middleground only sets up you for hypocrisy, e.g., trying to convince yourself it's okay to use hacks in one situation while it's not in another; it's never okay.
> 
> In terms of your analogy, it makes no sense simply because shooting targets with a gun is legal while shooting someone is not. In contrast, using hacks is _always_ not allowed, and you can't say that it's okay to use the hacks so long as it doesn't affect people _directly._ In fact, this is a main reason why such powerful trainers like these are usually private and/or money-only; because if too many people have access to such a trainer (even if they're limited to non-WvW situations), they'd have a huge impact on the game, e.g., the economy.


The thing is it also doesn't affect anyone indirectly as well. There is a morally conscious stance that you can take when using hacks. The ToS agreement is not an agreement of morals. Let's use DayZ for an example. I have hacks for it as do many others however the way I choose to use them is much different. I choose to travel around in cars and pick people up and take them to main cities and places with loot and help them out but technically I am still hacking. Other hackers however just go out and f*cking nuke the server to the ground and ruin it for everyone.

----------


## 187

EDIT: Since this is a thread about a trainer and not some philosophical debate about whether it's okay to use some hacks as opposed to any, I'll merely stop here and won't argue back. But feel free to PM me or something if that's up your alley.

Regardless, this is a great trainer, and I think it should be taken as a compliment that the trainer is so good people aren't complaining about extra features, but about _limiting_ the already available features. ;]

----------


## KiLL3rAs

Can you add a settings for choice the Procces for 2 Clients ?

----------


## Neymar

Was working perfectly earlier...now it keeps crashing and I am unable to load co-ords or anything! Any ideas??

----------


## SSlisa

> Was working perfectly earlier...now it keeps crashing and I am unable to load co-ords or anything! Any ideas??


My guess is the addresses just need updating after the patch, it was a farely big patch and I know some of my patterns failed after it.

----------


## ajz

well.. my gZoom 1.7 freeze everytime i start it :/ anyone ells got that issue? 

64bit Windows 7

----------


## BonesCrusher

the same  :Smile:  i've some problems of freeze on win7 64, but no problems on 32bits  :Wink: 

now i'm playing on Win7 32bits


edit: with gZoom 1.7

----------


## Neymar

Mine was the same on 64bit windows 7 but I just reset my system and it worked fine.

----------


## mystikfox

A friend of mine had issues with constant rescanning and using huge amounts of CPU and memory. After updating .NET framework, it is much more responsive.

----------


## Perlinpinpin

Hello,

When you say : 

1.7 May not work for all, 0.9 Included for compatibility

Are you saying that there are several different clients , eg EU and US ?

----------


## scyrnn

> Hello,
> 
> When you say : 
> 
> 1.7 May not work for all, 0.9 Included for compatibility
> 
> Are you saying that there are several different clients , eg EU and US ?


No, he is saying that there are two versions he is offering. One is a very old but working version with less features, if you want more features download 1.7 however, not all the features may work but most of the time it will.

----------


## darkmaouli

> A friend of mine had issues with constant rescanning and using huge amounts of CPU and memory. After updating .NET framework, it is much more responsive.


Which update?

----------


## mystikfox

> Which update?


.NET 5.0, I think.

----------


## darkmaouli

> .NET 5.0, I think.


You propaby meant .NET 4.5.

I just install it from Download: .NET Framework 4.5 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
and now everything works fine except Teleport.

But no scanning bug anymore

----------


## ranfield

Has anyone experienced a problem when trying to start 1.7. It seems to go into a loop of Scan Failed & Process Found. This started last night around 8:15PM EST.

----------


## hellhammers

In WvW some one begin use Teleport to steal the orb from altar. Castle Wals and gates 100%, but orb is placed in red team allredy (5-10 sec). Its imposible without teleport.
I think this cheats must be private.

----------


## nippel

yeah, keep in mind ANet is logging everything what you do serversided...(at least the larger distance-teleports are easy to identify), so use it only on your crap/farm accounts.

----------


## Wraki

I'll test this little hack now. Thanks 1M1

----------


## millarrjm

Windows 7 64bit, When you try to click to load a teleport location into the bottom right from a pre-saved file, all values load to 50000 and you must manually input them to have them work.
Running as admin both the game and the program using right click. Not a noob... does maybe 1.6 or 1.5 not have this? where can I find older releases  :Smile:  and i'm having troubles finding the sync list I came across again.. damn bong  :Big Grin:

----------


## SSlisa

> Windows 7 64bit, When you try to click to load a teleport location into the bottom right from a pre-saved file, all values load to 50000 and you must manually input them to have them work.
> Running as admin both the game and the program using right click. Not a noob... does maybe 1.6 or 1.5 not have this? where can I find older releases  and i'm having troubles finding the sync list I came across again.. damn bong


do this and it will be fine.



> Originally Posted by thebluefish 
> It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...-updating.html (Coordinates for gZoom (Updating))

----------


## GordonBay

Thank you for the quote SSlisa  :Smile:  

Nice coordinates too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tezari

the teleport stop working after patch, can anyone confirm?

----------


## joesmoed

confirming  :Wink:

----------


## uaelite

*M*'s pc broke.. if you want the hack back up, he needs donations to get his PC up and running again, i.e. he can't update it right now!

----------


## Samson123

That sucks.Best of luck to him.

----------


## Nayhorrorn

I'm having a problem i load the zone coords and enable teleport and i click teleport and nothing happens? whats the problem?

----------


## Adauchi

There was an update and currently gZoom is not working until it gets updated. M computer has broken so it wont be soon I'd assume.

----------


## Nayhorrorn

atleast the speed and stuff still works :P

----------


## dafuq88

anyone have problem, when using this u cant anymore see ur friend location ..its like out of snyc ..doesnt even turn on speedhack or teleport hack..?
you guys the same or its just me?

----------


## scyrnn

> anyone have problem, when using this u cant anymore see ur friend location ..its like out of snyc ..doesnt even turn on speedhack or teleport hack..?
> you guys the same or its just me?


I get that too.

----------


## KiLL3rAs

need the update  :Big Grin:

----------


## deathndecay

You idiots act like you cannot read. Why dont you wait for the update like everyone else. Stop posting that the hack doesn't work and stop being morons.

The hack will be updated when it can. If you dont have anything helpful to say.. Donate and fix M's computer, Stop cheating in guild wars 2 , or shut the f--- up.

----------


## Wilds

Keep up the good work 1M1 !

----------


## iMozzy

> You idiots act like you cannot read. Why dont you wait for the update like everyone else. Stop posting that the hack doesn't work and stop being morons.
> 
> The hack will be updated when it can. If you dont have anything helpful to say.. Donate and fix M's computer, Stop cheating in guild wars 2 , or shut the f--- up.


Your nose is looking awfully brown right now. Looks like there's nuts and corns on it too!

M whenever you see this - Awhile ago I mentioned about how when the speed hack is loaded, it lagged the crap out of my game. 




> Whenever I use the speed hack, my game goes all... ****ed up. Everything will randomly stop, as if my video driver crashed. Doesn't happen with any of the other tools


I looked into it and this is what's going on in my task manager:



The spikes/drops are GW2 :P Only happens when I use the speed hack portion.


EDIT - Also, continues to happen even after I've closed the entire program.

----------


## 1M1

Shift to speed or even when you just have it on constantly?

----------


## Darhole

> Shift to speed or even when you just have it on constantly?


any chance on a teleport update? sad to admit it, but came to rely on it for the ore mining haha

----------


## Randomizer

> Shift to speed or even when you just have it on constantly?


Some suggestions since you will be working on this soon =)

1. Ability to select process to attach to.
2. Space to jump (have it turn off when you let go of jump)
3. Shift to run. (Let us select the run speed to sprint at)
4. Attach process seems to lag it up. (I am guessing weird use of a while attach sleep or something)
5. Compiled teleport locations added to bot, select able by zone.

*. Relesase the source so I can make a teleporting harvesting bot =) or contact me so I can buy it off you for private use. Hell I will even help you program some of the things I am requesting if I can get the sauce for my pasta.

Other than that.. I love your work and donated long ago for your contribution. Thanks again!

----------


## iMozzy

> Shift to speed or even when you just have it on constantly?


I haven't tried it with Shift, I'll do that now and get back to you. It's always been when I have it on constantly, as that is all I tend to use.

EDIT: Doesn't seem to affect the game when I'm using shift. More testing to come though.

----------


## Claude485

Its legit, but i cant seem to get the fly hack to work correctly and for me all of the buttons are blackd out and i have to guess which is which ^^ there is no white writeing, but gj and +rep when i can

----------


## iMozzy

> I haven't tried it with Shift, I'll do that now and get back to you. It's always been when I have it on constantly, as that is all I tend to use.
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't seem to affect the game when I'm using shift. More testing to come though.


After switching zones a couple times (through waypointing) it started doing it's thing again, despite only having Shift enabled.

----------


## FallingReign

I would like to see a space to fly mode that leaves the gravity low.. sometimes you just need a little extra boost without flying super high... +rep

----------


## oijkn

Hi, any news from *M* ? He solved his problem ?

Best regards.

----------


## 1M1

Not yet getting closer though, anyone that donated though can send me your transaction ID for an early build when I get it fixed

----------


## iMozzy

Loving the quick responses M. If only other hack providers were as "in-tuned" with their audience as you are... and you're not even being paid!

----------


## 1M1

> Some suggestions since you will be working on this soon =)
> 
> 1. Ability to select process to attach to.
> 2. Space to jump (have it turn off when you let go of jump)
> 3. Shift to run. (Let us select the run speed to sprint at)
> 4. Attach process seems to lag it up. (I am guessing weird use of a while attach sleep or something)
> 5. Compiled teleport locations added to bot, select able by zone.
> 
> *. Relesase the source so I can make a teleporting harvesting bot =) or contact me so I can buy it off you for private use. Hell I will even help you program some of the things I am requesting if I can get the sauce for my pasta.
> ...


1. I think that should be easy enough.
2. That's kind of how space to fly works, I'll try make it more efficient.
3. That is how shift to sprint works, it runs at the speed the slider is set at.
4. That's the scanner, it searches a large memory range for some values, I could move it to another thread but there isn't any use in the hack till the scan is completed anyway.
5. Might be possible by reading MapID to select zone automatically.

I generally only release the source when I am done with a project.

----------


## oijkn

> Loving the quick responses M. If only other hack providers were as "in-tuned" with their audience as you are... and you're not even being paid!


I'm sorry for you mate, what is exactly your problem ? perhaps i can give you a hand (i work in computers).

Have a good day  :Smile:

----------


## iMozzy

> I'm sorry for you mate, what is exactly your problem ? perhaps i can give you a hand (i work in computers).
> 
> Have a good day



Uhh... what?

----------


## oijkn

> *M*'s pc broke.. if you want the hack back up, he needs donations to get his PC up and running again, i.e. he can't update it right now!





> Uhh... what?


*M* Broke his computer, so if i can help him ?

----------


## Darhole

Some feature suggestions:
1. Customizable hotkeys (with the ability to not set some at all)
2. Next/Current/Previous teleport location hotkey. GW2Port on ********ers has this. However his teleport does not work as well as yours, oftentimes sending you back to the original location (kudos to you).

I should also mention I've been using this all along, and fly used to work, the last few versions it doesn't work at all.

----------


## blackoni117

i got the speed and jump to work. but my teleporter isnt working. i doanloaded all the coordinates and also followed the instructions on region settings. can anyone help please

----------


## Samson123

The teleporter is down until M updates the hack.Just wait and enjoy what still works.

----------


## iMozzy

> *M* Broke his computer, so if i can help him ?


Ah... Just confused me as to why you quoted me and were talking to him >_>

----------


## 1M1

> After switching zones a couple times (through waypointing) it started doing it's thing again, despite only having Shift enabled.


I'm really not sure what is causing the issue here, I can't think why the way I do things would that issue as all it does it point Gw2 to a number I set rather than the actual value. It seems to be isolated to only you too as no one else has reported such a problem so I can only conclude it's one of those weird windows software bugs that are usually only fixed by a reinstall of windows. Have you tried removing and reinstalling the latest .Net, or maybe running in XP compatibility mode.

----------


## iMozzy

Yea I figured it was a user error, I'll see what I can do to fix it...

----------


## iMozzy

After uninstalling/reinstalling GW2, my problem as partially disappeared. I think it had to do with loading the area that was in, which was causing the lag. Though I still do randomly get stutters, even when standing still in a coord that I've been in for a long time. Not sure what this is, though soon (<1 week) I plan on wiping/reinstalling windows to clear the crap out anyway.

----------


## donnste

Thanks 1M1  :Smile: 

but i have a litte problem with the TP. can't use any coordinates or somthing like that

----------


## BossCat

Scan failed every time :/

----------


## 1M1

Just PM'd donators an early updated build, if I missed anyone PM me your transaction ID

----------


## Inexx

Any estimated time on when the tele will be released?  :Smile:

----------


## Wilds

It will happen once it is ready .... Thank you *M*

----------


## Unknown145

Hmmm the camera tool is really nice and really well done, but I used it yesterday, it was working fine and then after the update it doesn't work anymore, did it get patched ? I launch as administrator everything goes fine but when it says "Tool ready!" it goes back to "Scanning ...." right after, I don't know if it was doing this already yesterday, I wasn't paying much attention.

----------


## jsp304

Great work, I will send you a nice donation once I actually work a full week, Thank GW2 for being so good and making me stay up so late I cant wake up. Lucky I will never get sacked, Just be moneyless till I can control myself. Other than that, Whats a good way of landing after flying, I find a few times too many, It seems I am about to land, i slow down just using the spacebar and land quite softly and just die, I read somewhere from M about toggling something to 0.5, can i do this with hotkeys?

----------


## Psquirrel

Edited question answered.

----------


## lollyluna

I live in NZ too. I can send u some $$ if you want through mail

----------


## oijkn

Hi boss  :Smile:  any chance to have your last update please ? Thank a lot and i hope you have solved your problem  :Smile: 

Have a good day !

----------


## Smallvil

fine works greate

----------


## aloysim

Is any1 else still getting the SCAN problem when running the bot? As described by someone previously, gZoom 1.7 is frozen and looping the scanning process after a few seconds and nothing works. I have installed and reinstallled .NET 4.5 and ran in administrator mode.

Im running Windows 7 x64.

----------


## Inexx

> Is any1 else still getting the SCAN problem when running the bot? As described by someone previously, gZoom 1.7 is frozen and looping the scanning process after a few seconds and nothing works. I have installed and reinstallled .NET 4.5 and ran in administrator mode.
> 
> Im running Windows 7 x64.


Everything works for me, except the teleport by cords.

----------


## 1M1

Fix Updated.

----------


## Neymar

> Fix Updated.


Teleport fixed?

(I'm on my iPhone so I can't check!)

----------


## HakkeJoe

> Is any1 else still getting the SCAN problem when running the bot? As described by someone previously, gZoom 1.7 is frozen and looping the scanning process after a few seconds and nothing works. I have installed and reinstallled .NET 4.5 and ran in administrator mode.
> 
> Im running Windows 7 x64.


Yes i have the same problems  :Wink: 
Waiting for a update ...

----------


## BonesCrusher

the problem is with Win7 64 i think, no problems with 32Bits

----------


## Midi12

> Teleport fixed?
> 
> (I'm on my iPhone so I can't check!)


Just tried : yes.

----------


## oijkn

> Fix Updated.


Thank you a lot boss !! And i'm happy that you have repair your PC  :Smile: 

Have a good day  :Smile:

----------


## skykaiwen

can someone assist me i having scanning problem 

even i try using the latest update it is will having problem 

I am using .net 4 + windows 7 ultimate 64bits kindly someone adivse me what to do

----------


## Neymar

Download .net framework 4.5 and then run as admin. I have the same set up as you and it works fine  :Smile:

----------


## yuheng222

on 64 bit having the scanning problem too, even after i installed .net 4.5 and right clicking the program and running it as admin. restarted and computer and to no avail. :/

----------


## akwong113

donated!!!!

----------


## flyer1

didnt work for me. On x64 win7 ultimate. Net. up to 4.5. Admin mode... scanning problem. Any idea?

----------


## o5119

Mine is not working either.

Win7 Ultimate x64 with .NET Framwork Version 4.5 and ran it on Admin mode.

I looked up the list of versions of the .NET Framwork and there are 4 listed. Can it be that it only works for a certain 4.5?
Here is the list of the 4 versions with their version numbers:

4.5 Developer Preview
4.5.40805 / 4.0.30319.17020

4.5 Beta (Consumer Preview)
4.5.50131 / 4.0.30319.17379

4.5 RC (Release Preview)
4.5.50501 / 4.0.30319.17626

4.5 RTM
4.5.50709 / 4.0.30319.17929


I am using the 4.5 RTM version. Is it possible for those of you that managed to have gZoom running check your .NET version number please? Maybe we can figure something out from there.

----------


## jsp304

> Mine is not working either.
> 
> Win7 Ultimate x64 with .NET Framwork Version 4.5 and ran it on Admin mode.
> 
> I looked up the list of versions of the .NET Framwork and there are 4 listed. Can it be that it only works for a certain 4.5?
> Here is the list of the 4 versions with their version numbers:
> 
> 4.5 Developer Preview
> 4.5.40805 / 4.0.30319.17020
> ...


Well Ive had a look at my version numbers for .NET and the highest my Laptop has is 4.0, So dont understand that, Everythings working fine, except I havent tried teleport yet, not sure how to use it lol, but other than that it works flawlessly.

----------


## ichwillnurgucken

ESET-NOD32 a variant of MSIL/Packed.CryptoObfuscator.I 20121015 [Virustotal.com]

i trust you, but i scan all my files and now i have to ask if this is a bad detection...

----------


## Midi12

> ESET-NOD32 a variant of MSIL/Packed.CryptoObfuscator.I 20121015 [Virustotal.com]
> 
> i trust you, but i scan all my files and now i have to ask if this is a bad detection...


CryptoObfuscator is a tool to obfuscate .NET Code like CSharp or VB.net, he just obfuscate his code to avoid kiddies' reversing and code stealing, but nobody have said he was infected by a malware after downloading his tool, so gZoom surely does not contain malware code --'

CO site : Crypto Obfuscator For .Net - Obfuscator With Code Protection, Exception Reporting, Optimization For .Net Assemblies, WPF, Silverlight, Windows Phone 7 and ASP.Net Websites

CO Client list : http://www.ssware.com/clientlist.htm

----------


## Neymar

I use 4.5.40805 and it works fine, running windows 7 ultimate 64bit.

Have you tried running CCleaner to clear up your registry? Mine stopped working a while back and that seemed to do the trick. Beyond that, I'm helpless I'm afraid  :Frown:

----------


## ichwillnurgucken

> CryptoObfuscator is a tool to obfuscate .NET Code like CSharp or VB.net, he just obfuscate his code to avoid kiddies' reversing and code stealing, but nobody have said he was infected by a malware after downloading his tool, so gZoom surely does not contain malware code --'
> 
> CO site : Crypto Obfuscator For .Net - Obfuscator With Code Protection, Exception Reporting, Optimization For .Net Assemblies, WPF, Silverlight, Windows Phone 7 and ASP.Net Websites
> 
> CO Client list : LogicNP Software Partial Customer List


ok, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## o5119

Hey jsp304 and Neymar,

Thanks a lot for the responses. I've had a bad experience with CCleaner sometime ago, so I am going to try 4.0 first, if it's still not working then I'll have to give CCleaner another try like you suggested.

Edit: Just did the CCleaner and fixed my registry. Everything is working now including the teleport. Thanks a lot for the help guys and excellent job on this program M!

----------


## Wilds

Thank you @[email protected] !

----------


## Gualtieri

gZoom Elite rocks! 

Good job *M*!

----------


## KiLL3rAs

> gZoom Elite rocks! 
> 
> Good job *M*!



Yes I send you 1M1 My Review

----------


## Darhole

thanks so much for this =D
bought elite today

----------


## 1M1

Thanks all, could those with youtube accounts go to the video from the first post and like/upvote it:
gZoom - Guild Wars 2 Multi-Hack - YouTube

----------


## kornbredd

gZoom is the best! thx 1M1! Still working for me "1.7" is, I just cant Tp, seems like its still not working, but just wanted to give my thanks. I will be getting Elite alsothis weekend.
Also I run Windows 7 x64 4.0 framework.

----------


## KiLL3rAs

> gZoom is the best! thx 1M1! Still working for me "1.7" is, I just cant Tp, seems like its still not working, but just wanted to give my thanks. I will be getting Elite alsothis weekend.
> Also I run Windows 7 x64 4.0 framework.


In first Post
gZoom 1.7.2.zip (56.8 KB, 299 views)

----------


## lastrolo

M did you get my donation?

----------


## 1M1

> M did you get my donation?


Did you PM me your paypal info?

----------


## rootbitch

Teleport with lists is working? I can load the lists in but it always says in the destination coordinates 50000.00000 whatever i do? Any ideas? I think it is , and . related.
Ah, got it.

----------


## kornbredd

> In first Post
> gZoom 1.7.2.zip (56.8 KB, 299 views)



Thx Man I didnt see the update, silly me I must've missed it! preciate it!

----------


## jester_im

Just donated mate. Check your email. ; )

----------


## Neymar

Works fine now, would love the waypoints to be named as well. Would help loads. Slowly compiling a list of my own though.

----------


## cosminz

There is a way to put an hotkey for "Space to fly Mode" ? so i can just play with hotkeys and not to alt tab every time to enable/disable

----------


## akwong113

It's strange, somehow elite version doesn't work for me, but 1.7.2 is working perfect.

----------


## kornbredd

1M1 just wanted to say the latest release works perfectly! I wil be donating this weekend as like I said, for real you deserve it man! Keep it up!

Also Neymar, I understand, i want to tp to a certain wp to but dont know which one it is. I have been doing it the 
old fashioned way, go to a wp and compare the xyz to the coordinates on gzoom and then I name it. Been working like a charm.

----------


## montgola

Yeah my elite fly mode wont work.. should i download the non elite one?>

----------


## michaelbig

Hi, 1.7.2 works great and tele is good. But when i use speed hack all others players and me seem to go out of sync running into walls etc? In 1.7 it usually updated the position straight away, anyone else having this?

----------


## sinibyte

Suggestion: "Always On Top" mode - so we don't have to minimize.

----------


## conebone69

is there any way to use this to make quick gold? i tried skipping a whole dungeon and killed the final boss only. didn't get any rewards or chest.

----------


## Jackie123

use it to jump around to waypoints near events. was pretty good money.

----------


## JNew

Has the camera tool been patched out by ArenaNet? 0.4 no longer works for me, nor does 0.2.

----------


## Lashley93

will try it out and if i like ill donate

----------


## Lashley93

this is awesome! is it easily detected though?

----------


## Neymar

> this is awesome! is it easily detected though?


Be sensible with it. Using it on lower population servers and you'll be ok. Just don't go around running at a million miles an hour. Teleport is amazing.

----------


## akut123

stuck on searching..windows 7 64bit updated .net and running as admin, any suggestions would be kindly appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

> this is awesome! is it easily detected though?


I'm hacking non-stop :P Just be carefull

*Free Push* I like gZoom......... and colours <3

----------


## shaggsdope

Can you just teleport to each spot to get 100% map discovered? Has anyone done this?

----------


## Halo636

I think the fact we have to use a skill to sync us in the area looks like we're using a hack. On another players screen wouldn't we just randomly appear casting a spell?
Doesn't seem all that legit. Possible to think of another way around this or is it possible an update to the hack could remove the need to do this?

----------


## shaggsdope

I would think to most people it might just look like you logged in and started pressing buttons haha

----------


## fletcherkid

Donated, great program! btw your inbox was full so I couldn't PM you.

----------


## shaggsdope

How much has anyone used this? Been banned yet?

----------


## shaggsdope

BTW I can't get teleport to work, probably won't bother until this is fixed... any suggestions?

----------


## Lashley93

> Can you just teleport to each spot to get 100% map discovered? Has anyone done this?


This is what I use it for haha

----------


## s3ph1roth

It keeps switching between "Process Found" and "Scanning", forever... 
I have the latest .NET and I'm running it as Admin!
What might the problem be?

----------


## AngryMustache

There was an update to fix some of the problems caused by the halloween event just over 2 hours ago. That's probably why.

----------


## ndxnd

Is this usable after the Halloween patch? Any updates?

----------


## Lashley93

teleport doesnt work

----------


## Darhole

To those in the last 9 hours saying TP doesn't work. Check the OP, he updated the damn thing.

----------


## Lashley93

ah cheers, never saw

----------


## KromBoy

Hmmm sounds like an awesome tool, but I have a question.

I would like to use the mining coord. somebody posted in conjunction with this tool to mine for fast lvl/farming.

However, doing so would have me mining at an incredibly fast rate that may be unrealistic, does anybody know if GW2 checks for your mining rates and detect the use of a teleporter accordingly?

----------


## molzofbrian

Looking for a group to go get dungeon tokens using this. need 4 people... Working on legendary

----------


## Lashley93

What dungeon?

----------


## Jackie123

does teleporting to the last boss and killing it work and get tokens?

----------


## 1M1

My PMs are broken at the moment so could anyone the PM'd me about elite email me instead.

----------


## molzofbrian

Brian.molzof Skype or pm about dungeon running. Will be doing some this weekend

----------


## chacalus

Hello 1M1,

I receive my password for the Elite but when i click on "launch" nothing happened...
Did i miss something?

----------


## 1M1

You need to include the - if there is one

----------


## chacalus

> You need to include the - if there is one


And if i don't get one?

----------


## shaggsdope

> My PMs are broken at the moment so could anyone the PM'd me about elite email me instead.


Can't email you if i don't know your email :-P

----------


## 1M1

You would've seen it when you went to donate

----------


## Epicluckbox

It's stuck on Searching for me, anyone else?

----------


## molzofbrian

Worked fine for me a couple hours ago. Maybe you don't have .net 4.5

----------


## Epicluckbox

> Worked fine for me a couple hours ago. Maybe you don't have .net 4.5


Yes I do, it's been working just fine for me

----------


## aloysim

Ive always had the similar scanning problem, i find if u restart ur computer, the chances of it working is quite high. If you get stuck in the scanning phase just restart and try again.

----------


## molzofbrian

Yeah i havent had a problem yet but ive noticed if my computer is on a fresh restart it works perfect and if its been on for a few days it just destroys it. RAM eater. lol Great prog tho

----------


## Lashley93

mines keep getting stuck in the scanning phase now

----------


## molzofbrian

Any chance this will run on windows 8? My new pc build got here today and just downloaded windows 8 was gonna throw it all together tonight

----------


## Lashley93

Should do yeah

----------


## Epicluckbox

Is this working for anyone as of recently?

----------


## fletcherkid

I used it a few hours ago, and it worked just fine. I'm at work right now so can't test it at the moment.

----------


## ndxnd

nice program. thanks. pm'ed for donate

----------


## suthek

TP use to work flawlessly for me. now it doesn't. might be the new patch nuked it?

----------


## suthek

Nevermind.
1.7.2 stopped working for TP. just noticed 1.7.3 is out already and it works fine.

----------


## swadie

1.7.3 dont work anymore

----------


## Lashley93

it works fine

----------


## MajorMango

Now tp is made so you can NOT move you can only use the skill only way to sync

----------


## Wilds

Receiving Scanning issue after force restart patch restart by game client ... just 3 min ago ...

----------


## m33pm33p

Same. Hoping for a fix soon.

----------


## E11ite

v 0.9 works for me now

----------


## 1M1

Same here, still working. I'm bandwidth limited at the moment but if this problem persists for some people I'll get them to upload their gw2 exe's to check them against mine. Or if anyone with an issue could get a CRC/MD5 on their exe that'd be great

----------


## BonesCrusher

don't work correctly since the last update, yesterday it working great (1.7.3)

----------


## FallingReign

I've been having a lot of trouble using this in a party... if I teleport all of my party members appear as if the are in a different location to what they really are.
Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## Wilds

Don't use it while partying ... you supposed to enjoy the game  :Wink:

----------


## Silentrath

Just purchased Gzoom elite, sent you an e-mail and PM :-)

Thanks!

----------


## randomguy123

Any work around the the program "lag"? It likes to freeze up and takes 5-10 seconds before allowing me to interact with it again.
Tried setting cores and changing priority with no luck. win7 64

e;
It seems to get stuck every time it starts scanning

----------


## Jinderox

It works fine, but sometimes i cant move the gravity and it sticks and if i close the game / gzoom, then open, it doesnt show the normal gravity.( sorry for my english )

----------


## Acrono

I just sent you the money on Paypal and sent messages. Hope to hear from and get the mod soon, keep up the good work!

----------


## Silentrath

I would love if we can get a solution to the teleport so we don't have to sync. Anyone have any leveling ideas to use with this?

----------


## jimbobbobill

anyone not being able to get it to find the process since last update?

----------


## 1M1

Hey I'm without internet atm everyone so might take 1-2 days for a fix, I'll try get it done sooner.

----------


## vib2

thank you for your jost, discovered it yesterday, very helpful

----------


## dragonuser76

It is working for me right now but... lagspikes.... lets say i can still get WvWvW chests but gathering = a no go

----------


## 1M1

> When did it break? was working about 7 hours ago for me


Na there were reports of it breaking but must've been user error, its going fine for me also.

----------


## dragonuser76

Also , speedhack and flyhack works just fine , it is Gzooms interface that does not like being used anymore

----------


## JokA666

it is working but goddamnnnn it is laggy as hell only since yesterday though

----------


## Milkshakes00

Having problems with the teleport hack, I can't move or use abilities, or else it teleports me back to the original location..

Can't get the clocktower shit without it.  :Frown:

----------


## omghaxla

> Having problems with the teleport hack, I can't move or use abilities, or else it teleports me back to the original location..
> 
> Can't get the clocktower shit without it.


Experience it before, what i did was restart my pc and start gw2 before starting gzoom. After that everything went back to normal. I think if i left gzoom running while i keep restarting my gw2 client it mess up the teleport but not all the time. When a program modify stuffs in the memory it tend to screw it up randomly i guess.

----------


## kornbredd

Gzoom is working perfect for me, I have 1.7.3 and no problems since. Now from my experience if I had any of the above problems, I would log completely out and close out gzoom and start gw2 and start gzoom after you log all the way in. Should work as it has 100% of the time for me. Oh also do not just goto the character select close the game all the way out.

----------


## dragonuser76

For everyone who is having issues with Gzoom being extremely laggy , try to open it when you switch to PVP (loading screen) when i do that it works perfectly , for normal maps it doesnt , dont ask me why

-PVP , i meant WvW

----------


## dragonuser76

Looks like teleport has had a small patch , it teleported me away back to a waypoint when moving , not moving and using a synch skill fixes it

----------


## omghaxla

Wow gzoom is great with windows 8 32bits (The one im using). Took like 1 second to find the process and everything work as intended.

----------


## jamjammin

Hey 1M1 donated to you and sent you a PM, message me when you have time.

----------


## oijkn

Hi, for me that don't work anymore with the last patch of GW2..

If you have the kindness to update it please *M* thank you man  :Smile:

----------


## Frequenzy

> Hi, for me that don't work anymore with the last patch of GW2..
> 
> If you have the kindness to update it please *M* thank you man


still works

----------


## oijkn

Yeah now it's working !!! I don't understand what happens !!

thank you !

----------


## AdamZZ

Nice job, only thing that's annoying is that it seems like the hacks are binded on the numpad, well.. My spells are binded on the numpad so I accidently activate and deactivate them all the time. :/

----------


## Jinderox

With the new update it doesnt work!

----------


## erickore

with this new path its imposible to sync the char after teleport any fix?

----------


## vib2

It works but after click teleport, you have to sync your char before doing any other movement of it will tp you back instantly

----------


## dragonuser76

> It works but after click teleport, you have to sync your char before doing any other movement of it will tp you back instantly


That.
I posted that a couple of days ago... just dont move before synching

----------


## dragonuser76

Looks like speed/gravity is patched?

----------


## Lolzilla

Does elite have auto sync on teleport?

----------


## jamjammin

Still waiting for confirmation from 1M1, donated and sent him a PM, have not received Elite download instructions yet.

----------


## Wingedvillain

s I am assuming we are still safe to run the teleports? Any news of Warden like scans going on?

----------


## Zaiel12016

I downloaded. On occassion (rare) it works perfectly fine. Then other times I pull it up and it does a loop of scanning > scan failed > process found meshed with serious lag. I have done everything from updates, to closing unwanted processes, to restarting. Nothing really seems to work. I run off windows 7 64bit, with a AMD processor (dont ask which I can ****ing think right now), geforce gtx 560ti. Any solutions would be great. I would love to donate to this, but if I can't get it working smoothly I wont.

----------


## xvmon

> Does elite have auto sync on teleport?


nope




> I downloaded. On occassion (rare) it works perfectly fine. Then other times I pull it up and it does a loop of scanning > scan failed > process found meshed with serious lag. I have done everything from updates, to closing unwanted processes, to restarting. Nothing really seems to work. I run off windows 7 64bit, with a AMD processor (dont ask which I can ****ing think right now), geforce gtx 560ti. Any solutions would be great. I would love to donate to this, but if I can't get it working smoothly I wont.


gzoom elite 1.7.33 work for window7 64bit

----------


## robstar

Worked fine for me yesterday, until I had to restart...Stopped working from then on, stuck in the Looking for process loop.
Donated the money, let's see when he will reply  :Smile:

----------


## vib2

new patch this night
impossible to sync with my guardian,
no problem with my thief, and became difficult (but still possible) with my rogue
i think Anet will look closer on us know

----------


## Acrono

> Nice job, only thing that's annoying is that it seems like the hacks are binded on the numpad, well.. My spells are binded on the numpad so I accidently activate and deactivate them all the time. :/


You can turn off the numpad hotkeys.

----------


## michaelbig

> Looks like speed/gravity is patched?


Gravity works for me but not speed hack. But its not patched cause i can do it myself without using program

----------


## michaelbig

Ok actually it works if u dont use pointer speed

----------


## Milkshakes00

Oddly enough, I can't get it to work after the Lost Isles patch; The gZoom Elite version 1.9.33 bugged out when I ran it and disappeared off my desktop, and I can't extract it anymore. O_o;

----------


## michaelbig

Speed without pointer works. Gravity still works just teleport doesnt work for me

----------


## ajhauk

Can't verify, but there are reports of gZoom users being banned after the most recent patch on other forums. Just a heads up.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Because the teleporting is being red flagged by the server now.

----------


## SuSirboni

any news about it? is still safe or no using teleport?

----------


## Crazysky

Check about the bans if it's not related to exploit in some dungeon using teleport.

----------


## xvmon

According to Anet reply, they banned people through number of reporting and then investigate that account. (Not sure how they investigate people hacking client)
And for botting, they auto-ban through reporting with whisper system vertification.

if you really curious about how they ban people, i suggest you use "google search"

----------


## ariyako

not working after update ?

----------


## Rlemon

I think the zoom is now not working as well, speed hack still works tho

----------


## ariyako

using 1.7.3 and tp not working.

----------


## dragonuser76

> using 1.7.3 and tp not working.


 same here, probably patched..

----------


## jamjammin

Sent the code to 1M1 awaiting responce

----------


## whatevaaa

Having trouble with the tool after this patch. Scan keeps failing. Updated my .NET and doublechecked that it was running from Administrator. Also, the download link for the Camera Tool doesn't seem to be up anymore. Any thoughts anyone?

----------


## 1M1

Moving house atm, should have a fix up tomorrow

----------


## whatevaaa

> Moving house atm, should have a fix up tomorrow


Cheers, thanks a lot for the tool.

----------


## erickore

we wait u mate!!! thx

----------


## Fuchss

Can you make the 1.7 version work for all ?

----------


## 1M1

Updated, enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## yok3r

Thankss!!  :Wink:

----------


## poopdoubleg

Thank you man!

----------


## jeremyphay

> Updated, enjoy


still keep getting scanning fail error

----------


## Willywho

I'm still getting scan fail as well

----------


## mainelmh

Also failing scan still, it finds the process (or says it does) then it starts scanning again right away.

----------


## Hepacard

Restart you GW2 Client. Before that make sure to open your task manager and kill gw2 client and gzoom client if any process are running. Then restart you gw2 client first login then start gzoom it should work

----------


## Kainie

*M*, Could you change it so that when I launch gZoom Elite, Window Transparancy is standard at 100 and Hotkeys are standard not enabled ?
Also would be great if you could add a config file(or something like it) that saves your settings so I dont have to set them again everytime I launch Elite.

Thanks in advance  :Smile: 



Support *M* !! Buy gZoom Elite !!

----------


## 1M1

Updated to 1.7.6
-Small fixes/features and hopefully quashed some of the scanning bugs

----------


## Queque

Thanks you M

----------


## UberGamers

The best M

----------


## guyverunit1

When you use this do people see you flying through the air if your using it

----------


## scorps1

> When you use this do people see you flying through the air if your using it


yes they do. please DO NOT use this around people.

----------


## BonesCrusher

and when you use tp, what they see ?

----------


## omghaxla

> and when you use tp, what they see ?


You will appear in front of them. They will think you've just logged in but if you tp into the middle of their tower in WvW you might get reported or jumping puzzle in WvW. Normal jumping puzzle can be tricky if they see you appear in front of them so becareful.

----------


## iDifine

Would I be safe to only use this to get to the jumping puzzle?
And If I only use it to get to the puzzle?
I dont need it for anything else, but I wonder if that would be risky. 
Would ArenaNet catch you quickly this way ?

----------


## diabloot

As said multiple times in this thread, gzoom is undetectable by arenanet. The ONLY way to be detected is if someone see's you teleporting/speeding/flying/etc and report you. If you decide to do this inside WvW, you have to be careful. If you TP to the end of a jumping puzzle and someone see you, they will report you as it's impossible to log in WvW so it's clear you are using a hack.

----------


## lighter1

On that,, Let me run a scenario by you. What if I had the speed-hack on full pelt. you would be moving so fast they would not see you, or load you. then when you stop, It would look like you just changed server or loged in.

----------


## doubleyoujay

can someone tell me what are the coordinates for?

----------


## Dynexx

> can someone tell me what are the coordinates for?


The coordinates are for teleporting.

----------


## Kyloki

Space to fly not working for anyone else?

----------


## guyverunit1

has anyone had issues with not syncing with a party right if you are using gzoom even if i close it sometimes my party will be ok at first then i can not see anyone

----------


## Adauchi

Has anyone run across an issue where a specific .xyz file will no load the coordinates? XYZ destination remains at 0 for all 3 when switching between the saved locations.

----------


## BipolarBearr

Not that specifically, but I do know if I even so much as inject gZoom, and do a few teleports. People will seem off by a couple meters from where they actually are. And the worst part is, let's say you're going down a corridor, with your group, your group mate is supposed to be right behind you, but on your screen it shows he's 20 yards to the left. When he runs into an obstacle, he doesn't just go through it and continue on with you. He runs into it, and stays there.

Yea, that's right. On your screen, your buddy just ran into a box, or some obstacle and is now running face first up against it constantly. So you stop and wait for him, and he asks, why did you stop? We're way ahead of you.

So just do your best and ASSUME your group mates are fighting right by your side, even though on your screen probably half of them are running face first into obstacles somewhere near the entrance of the dungeon. It gets lonely though, watching just yourself fight.

----------


## trendkilla254

> Not that specifically, but I do know if I even so much as inject gZoom, and do a few teleports. People will seem off by a couple meters from where they actually are. And the worst part is, let's say you're going down a corridor, with your group, your group mate is supposed to be right behind you, but on your screen it shows he's 20 yards to the left. When he runs into an obstacle, he doesn't just go through it and continue on with you. He runs into it, and stays there.
> 
> Yea, that's right. On your screen, your buddy just ran into a box, or some obstacle and is now running face first up against it constantly. So you stop and wait for him, and he asks, why did you stop? We're way ahead of you.
> 
> So just do your best and ASSUME your group mates are fighting right by your side, even though on your screen probably half of them are running face first into obstacles somewhere near the entrance of the dungeon. It gets lonely though, watching just yourself fight.


how do you resolve this? Relog? I have yet to use this program. But I am considering getting a second account just for it. Is this a efficient way to farm nodes?

----------


## jeffreytje10

There was a patch few min ago and now teleporter not working anymore. Looks like gZoom cant find current location

----------


## joshr711

finding the same to be true!

----------


## guyverunit1

yeah kill the program and relog fix's it for me

----------


## BipolarBearr

> how do you resolve this? Relog? I have yet to use this program. But I am considering getting a second account just for it. Is this a efficient way to farm nodes?


Yep, a simple relog will do the trick. Farming nodes definitely works. All inanimate objects seem to still be usable. I use it to farm nodes every day.

----------


## suthek

def not working for me. tried restarting my computer, logging off after process found... opening program again... opening gzom again.
am I missing something?
Even tried a different computer. 
Windows 7 Pro. x64.
Windows 8 Pro x64.
neither work.

----------


## stigafr

Same using W7/W8 Enterprise x64. 
Neither terminating the process or relogging will allow teleport to work since the last GW2 update.

----------


## 1M1

Updated 1.7.7

----------


## gw2guy

1M1 Thanks for the great support. I would +rep but it wont let me.

----------


## guyverunit1

Anyone have resource tp points please

----------


## stigafr

1.7.7 working fine Thanx.




> Anyone have resource tp points please


Check other thread(s) in this forum section.

----------


## Adauchi

Milto, this is a pretty damn good program, I'd suggest downloading it along with Gualtieri's coordinates (found in this subforum). It is an easy set up and use.

----------


## Netzgeist

screen freezes after last update. game is still running and interactable(i can eg. procude weapon swing sounds), but no visual updates.

edit: rebooted -> problem gone.
ps: why did gzoom just tried a http connect?

----------


## 1M1

Hey all, gZoom elite is now free and open source, check the first post for details.

Thanks to all the donators who made this possible, keep em coming  :Wink:

----------


## amustrami

Cannot seem to get click to mouse location teleport to work. moddle mouse click right?

----------


## Xemon91

Works after yesterday update?

----------


## bigman3912

fly is not working

----------


## Nacklewinkle

Fly is working perfectly for me. It broke once, I just restarted the .exe, and it fixed itself.

----------


## ajhauk

Fly with the "elite" client seems to have some issues, not sure which one you are all using. just reload and it seems to work. make sure to have the proper noclip on.

----------


## neijek

teleporting crashes the game.. >< it's too bad only thing i wanted from it  :Frown:  

thanks for all the work though

----------


## Loukas

yo, you shold look into the teleport feature. Its bugging atm  :Frown:

----------


## w00t32

Teleport broke, speedhack and zoom work fine.

----------


## Domeno

It's totally broken with the new patch....

----------


## amustrami

Speed and climb walls work

----------


## Domeno

> Speed and climb walls work


hmmm... that's weird... nothing works on mine... it's dead... i'm using the elite too...

----------


## tijdelijk1

gravity and speed work, but all the others don't

----------


## Dragneel

Can someonne update the gzoom please.

----------


## Domeno

How are you getting the speed hack to work??? mine is dead after new patch...

----------


## hansch

Seriously guys... Chill... Give the man some time to fix this...

----------


## nimrod316

hes not gonna fix it.

----------


## Varikae

> hes not gonna fix it.


someone on epvp put a fix out for it if you work with the source a bit. Doesnt take much

----------


## nimrod316

thx for the hint! if i can find your link at epvp, im more than happy to compile a new version for the rest of us.

----------


## nimrod316

http://www.********ers.com/forum/gw2...i-hack-94.html

new compiled version inside the post.^^^^^^

FOV still not working. teleporting using the wintersday jumping puzzle coords from this forums.just puts me up fairly high in the air, so i suppose teleporting works, just the coords where a goof.

----------


## Varikae

> http://www.********ers.com/forum/gw2...i-hack-94.html
> 
> new compiled version inside the post.^^^^^^
> 
> FOV still not working. teleporting using the wintersday jumping puzzle coords from this forums.just puts me up fairly high in the air, so i suppose teleporting works, just the coords where a goof.


I dont use FoV or camera tool because i cant see why it would help zoomed out really far. but Tele works, speed, both clips and fly

----------


## 1M1

Updated team

----------


## kornbredd

Thanks 1M1!

----------


## dagvelo

> Updated team


stil the teleport doesnt work + the speed hack for me

----------


## Burnyugo

Still teleport broken

----------


## poopdoubleg

Yep, teleport is crashing the client.

----------


## Dynexx

Yeah M update it then like an hour later another patch broke it again so we need yet another update  :Frown:

----------


## MomentOfZen

They keep patching have no clue whats going on tonight. Just went thru 2 different patches in the last 4 hours

----------


## Kyloki

Gzoom has been detected. I would recommend discontinuing use for the time being. A few friends of mine got banned after using it briefly last night.

----------


## s3ph1roth

> Gzoom has been detected. I would recommend discontinuing use for the time being. A few friends of mine got banned after using it briefly last night.


Any more confirmations?

----------


## Epicluckbox2

Yeah people reporting they're getting banned.. be careful

----------


## s3ph1roth

> Yeah people reporting they're getting banned.. be careful


This sounds nasty... 1M1 got anything to report about it?

----------


## Domeno

new patch broke it!

----------


## 1M1

Nah it's not detected, I'm downloading the patch now but it's huge it seems

----------


## s3ph1roth

> Nah it's not detected, I'm downloading the patch now but it's huge it seems


Yeah, I kept using the hack until the new patch broke it without encountering any problems at all... I guess it only was idiots flying in the middle of Lion's Arch who got caught!
Hoping to see a new version soon.

----------


## z0m

> Nah it's not detected, I'm downloading the patch now but it's huge it seems


That is not counting how easy this could be detected serverside... One would expect them to just do that straight away, but no, instead the attention goes to auto-it rangers.  :Frown:

----------


## PenangKiD

Teleport still down ?

----------


## jeffreytje10

Iám playing a elementalist and they have long cd on there sync ability's. for the ones that can't figure it self, allot transmute give you ability's that have low cd and sync. Reindeer Tonics is cheap and fast, just tele move 1 step and spawn 1/2 and withing 3 sec your sync. You can also buy the new one from buffy, that one sync auto

----------


## Willywho

Anyone that has an issue with syncing, you can also do this by making your character slide down something. If there's a mountain near by that you can't walk up and if you jump twards it and your character slides down the side of it, you will insta sync to that spot. Works really good when making your own coord lists, just save all the locations next to something you can slide on and you no longer need to worry about skills anymore. Hope this tip helps some of you!

----------


## 1M1

Updated, I'll be on holiday till the 5th

Merry X-mas and new year all

----------


## Milkshakes00

Still crashes the client on teleport with the newest version.  :Frown:

----------


## yok3r

Merry x-mas and happy new year!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kornbredd

After last nights patch Teleport and FOV isnt working but speed and jump does.

Edit: Confirmed %100 working, also Tp working as well, Thx to 1M for the program and LookingFor for updating till 1M gets back!

----------


## enxser

its awesome yes thx

----------


## kestandarte

Since the update, nothing works so after recompiling it, the coordinates pop up but when clicking on teleport it crashes

----------


## BonaventureNY

Thank you for this wonderful work. Unfortunately, I am running into the "searching" problem. Windows 64x Ultimate. Updated 4.5 .net etc. Is this still broken or is there something else to get done neither the cam tool, or the full hack is up n running >.< at least for me

----------


## dubstepkilla

I got everything to run perfect except for the teleporting tools. Anyone figure out any hardcore exploit ideas for this? ...Last night, just to test, I was able to kill the first Champion boss in Arah by using the "wall climb" feature. Of course I didn't have a second player to open the gate, but it gives me some ideas...

----------


## BonaventureNY

Nice! I wish I could say the same, is there a possible issue with W7 64bit? I believe I read that earlier in the thread. Cant wait to get this up and running! Even if teleport is down, its no biggie for me, though will be nice once its back up

----------


## Lookingfor

Updated Teleport and recompiled gZoom_Elite

**All credit to *M**, i've only updated an address.

----------


## ralph00

> Updated Teleport and recompiled gZoom_Elite
> 
> **All credit to *M**, i've only updated an address.


Care to post in detail what address you updated as well as virus scans?

----------


## wyattwb

Everything seems to be working fine but the teleport feature. Whenever i try to teleport my GW2 crashes. Any known fix?

----------


## Lookingfor

> Care to post in detail what address you updated as well as virus scans?


Sure, looking into the Trainer.cs: this address "public int BasePNTR = 0x12C9DD4;"
About viruscan, free to scan by yourself

----------


## Willywho

> Updated Teleport and recompiled gZoom_Elite
> 
> **All credit to *M**, i've only updated an address.



I know "M" has this program listed on more than just Ownedcore, and out of all of the websites I follow, I see no proof of any update provided by "M". Proceed with caution.

----------


## Lookingfor

...I thought I had done something pleasing.
No problem, i removed the attachment. Now you have to wait for the "official" Update.

----------


## BonaventureNY

Hey man thanks for doing this, I missed everything that happened above. Can u pm me the link? Im not one of the ranbunctious ones.






> ...I thought I had done something pleasing.
> No problem, i removed the attachment. Now you have to wait for the "official" Update.

----------


## Willywho

> ...I thought I had done something pleasing.
> No problem, i removed the attachment. Now you have to wait for the "official" Update.


Why wont you just show proof of where you got the update link from? I don't see why that is such an issue?

----------


## ralph00

> Why wont you just show proof of where you got the update link from? I don't see why that is such an issue?


He pretty much updated it on his own, that's why it sounds a little off.

----------


## Willywho

> He pretty much updated it on his own, that's why it sounds a little off.


Ohh his credit was to "M" for the program, and update was via himself. Sorry Lookingfor, I misread your initial post so I apologize.

----------


## kornbredd

> Updated Teleport and recompiled gZoom_Elite
> 
> **All credit to *M**, i've only updated an address.


Thanks "Lookingfor", for your efforts they are greatly appreciated till "1M" comes with his official update. works great for me now, just haven't messed with tp yet.

----------


## ralph00

> Sure, looking into the Trainer.cs: this address "public int BasePNTR = 0x12C9DD4;"
> About viruscan, free to scan by yourself


I'm actually asking what did you change it to.

----------


## Lookingfor

Into the Elite 1.9.39 there is a teleport address: 0x012B57B4 that does not work anymore with the last Anet Update.
I've update Elite with the new (and still working) adderss: 0x12C9DD4, then i've recompiled all.

Waiting official *M*'s Elite, this is my little contribute...

https://www.virustotal.com/file/2fd7...is/1357665215/
Elite 1.9.3x.zip

----------


## BonaventureNY

Thanks ^^ Highly appreciated. Last question, does this matter what directory it is in, ie GW folder etc?

----------


## poopdoubleg

Confirmed working and no viruses. Thank you Lookingfor for updating it.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Instead of updating the trainer you should actually use it as a skeleton and create your own.. Alot of the thing's in it are broken or useless.. *M* was using 2 different base addies for teleport/speed/gravity when only 1 base address is required to do all 3..

The sigscan, which is leeched off google, is rather worthless and will break alot on big updates and can be removed to save cpu load since it is on a timer constantly running..

The whole GUI itself is ugly as anything and an eye sore, I believe simplistic is more effective and appealing to a user..

Also the fact that gZoom does not have regional settings to do . instead of , or vice versa which can be added easly is problematic..


In a nut shell, use it as a learning tool and skeleton and create something better instead of updating addies within it and not fixing the issues it has..

----------


## Lashley93

this still work?

----------


## BonaventureNY

yepp confirmed working, no viruses or malware etc. Thanks for the update bro!

----------


## WaterBird

Well it says Process Found and not working

----------


## dubstepkilla

confirmed working on Windows 7 64bit. (using *1M1* 's version on page 1).

----------


## 1M1

Updated but I cant attach it for some reason so just use the update button in gZoom to get it from dropbox

----------


## Lookingfor

Many Thanks! *M*

----------


## dubstepkilla

> Updated but I cant attach it for some reason so just use the update button in gZoom to get it from dropbox



Thank you soooo much *1M1*

----------


## WaterBird

Thx M working now  :Smile:

----------


## Proudboar

New game update, same problem as before, teleport isn't working.

----------


## runcmd

works for me

----------


## runcmd

okay...so i found an easy way to sync for all toons. basically just go and jump up against a wall a few times or any other object. jumping up onto things, especially those that you then slide back down, will sync everything. for water you obviously have to get on land, but i've been using this with GREAT success.

----------


## Lookingfor

> okay...so i found an easy way to sync for all toons. basically just go and jump up against a wall a few times or any other object. jumping up onto things, especially those that you then slide back down, will sync everything. for water you obviously have to get on land, but i've been using this with GREAT success.


Thanks but its already discovered here -> Thread: Coordinates for gZoom (Updating) reply #230 [25 Oct 2012]  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> For most that you may have issues syncing with, this works flawlessly, just find an object / incline that is normally something your character gets stuck on, and it will sync, even for my necro which no weapon combination allows us to sync.

----------


## runcmd

fair enough. didn't see it just wanted to share for those who weren't aware.  :Smile:

----------


## Shykon

Mine crashes the game whenever i run it....

----------


## shurick47

okay so this is a strange question... how do i start the program? do i need to install something on my PC before using it?

nvm... got it  :Smile:

----------


## Crumpula

edit: nvm fixed it.

----------


## epicfail87

> Mine crashes the game whenever i run it....


if i try to teleport to a coordinate mine also crashes, if you use middle mb teleport it shouldnt crash

----------


## David562

is this legit? can anyone confirm please.

----------


## coacholee

been using it for almost 2 weeks...works like a charm

----------


## Mishaok

I launch gzoom as admin then I launch gw2 as admin when I hit play game i get an error report aka gw2 crashes.. Any advice?

----------


## meto28

Really nice, too bad that teleportation and camera don't work, Mishaok you have to launch GW2 and then launch Gzoom.

----------


## dagvelo

where is the download?

----------


## Crumpula

> I launch gzoom as admin then I launch gw2 as admin when I hit play game i get an error report aka gw2 crashes.. Any advice?


You have to launch GW2 and THEN launch gZoom I think. I was getting that problem too - the OP doesn't make it very clear how it's supposed to be used.

But regardless, it seems to be a decent tool.

----------


## TomPetty

If I try and use the teleport from file option, it crashes my game, but if I use the middle mouse to teleport it's fine. Any ideas on what to do?

It crashes me even if I'm only a couple steps away from where I'm trying to teleport to.

Edit: Fixed it, was a Region problem through the Windows Settings. It was addressed in the thread I was using for coordinates.

----------


## kornbredd

Ok same thing every patch, not working. I am patiently and thankfully waiting for 1M or someone capable, to fix it! thanks in advance!



EDIT: 1.9.40 works pefectly, I still had 3x.

----------


## d00b

Any idea if its still working after the update on the 28th?

I load the game then the prog, use page down to tele to next location, then my game crashes (I imagine this is due to the update).

Thanks.

----------


## a73k

Don't know if I'm having issues but I think the teleport coords are off now.

Tested it a few times in DR and wound up getting teleported under the entire city to the exact same place a few times after testing coords in Caledon Forest.

In Caledon I kept getting ported to a spot under the map right on top of a little environment flower. Could be paranoia but I can't think of a reason why a flower would be on the exact spot I got teleported to, under the map of all places.

Using the coordinate lists posted on epvp'ers btw, that were posted up by Gualtieri.

Just a heads up, maybe wait until M posts an update to the program or some people get some confirmation on the recent updates messing with gzoom.

----------


## Deathsnacks

> In Caledon I kept getting ported to a spot under the map right on top of a little environment flower. Could be paranoia but I can't think of a reason why a flower would be on the exact spot I got teleported to, under the map of all places.


And that would be 0,0,0.

----------


## meto28

When will we be able to access the source on github ?
Gravity works on 1.9.37 but doesn't on 40, but teleport only works on 40

----------


## Lookingfor

> ...Gravity works on 1.9.37 but doesn't on 40, but teleport only works on 40


Just tested some minuts ago, no problem on 1.9.40, all works well (excluding Teleportclick): Camera ok, Gravity + Fly ok, Speed ok, Wallclimb ok, Teleport ok

----------


## Rorik3

¿Does this mod still be able to auto farming?

----------


## Lookingfor

Nope, this one is not a Bot
This hack will "aid" the game.

----------


## Trivista

is the teleport working yet ? still crashing for me. Thanks

----------


## Ploxasarus

> is the teleport working yet ? still crashing for me. Thanks


*M* is not updating the project anymore, you'd have to update it yourself.

----------


## Gualtieri

> *M* is not updating the project anymore, you'd have to update it yourself.


W...w....wh....what?! 

:-( - YouTube

!!!

----------


## nickiminaj

Is there a way for gzoom to be selective when selecting which client to run on or if possible to run on multiple clients. I run 4 clients in GW2 and when executing the program it randomly selects a client out of the 4.

----------


## Lookingfor

You may try to rename the 4 GWs in GW1.exe,GW2.exe,GW3.exe,GW4.exe. Maybe the gZoom will hook for only GW2.exe.

----------


## Speedfreak05

Is anyone else having trouble getting the zoom hack to work after the patch? Speed/gravity works just fine but no zoom =(

----------


## nickiminaj

> Is anyone else having trouble getting the zoom hack to work after the patch? Speed/gravity works just fine but no zoom =(


Same here, new patch

----------


## 1M1

I'll have a look at it tonight guys

*M*

Edit: Updated Elite 1.9.41: Everything should be on autodetect now, if not let me know :')

Edit 2: Updated to 1.9.43: Cleaned up some GUI elements, Fixed a bug where GW2 would crash if gZoom was opened first.

----------


## Speedfreak05

Thanks M your the best, I feel empty in WvW without my zoom =P

----------


## iAtoria

Does teleportation work atm? Also is it detectable?

----------


## GW2Services

hi sir. where can i get the coordinates of gzoom?

----------


## jdough133t

Teleport doesn't appear to be working since latest patch. I am using the latest release of 1.9.43. Crashes as soon as you teleport.

----------


## Gualtieri

1M1 is back! Niiiice, wb maestro! 

@ GW2Services: Here (Coordinates for gZoom (Updating))  :Smile:

----------


## 1M1

Updated to 2.0.0
Rewrite/cleanup of most of the source, will post that soon too.

2.0.2:
Region fix, no longer need to change language decimal separator. [DeathSnacks]

----------


## Lookingfor

welcome back, **M**

----------


## shradenmind

This could use a simple update after the latest patch.

----------


## 1M1

Fix uploaded

----------


## Dallaswolf21

Ok so I don't know what's going on but when I load the updated cords it takes me to random spots in the zone I was currently in. I have tried various ones all with the same results.

----------


## Ploxasarus

This ([Release] - uNf Trainer) Work's just fine.

----------


## Domeno

Any news on when gzoom will be functional again?

----------


## Ploxasarus

The esp in gZoom will never be functional again since the last update changed entirely how that memory region work's and neither *M* nor his leeching minion can update the address(s) for it since they have no clue how it was originally found and the Mini ESP has been locked down to prevent leeching again.. Only buffy/myself know how it was found since it was both manually found by us originally on our own time and can update it properly no matter how much the client changes.

As for the click to teleport, not sure why he has not bothered to update that or also fixed the issue with camera clipping since it is a slide-off of full clipping an will sometimes clip you under the map.. Probally will break even further on the next patch update tomorrow even worse  :Smile:

----------


## Koichiisama

GZoom has, for the most part, been functional for me since I first downloaded it a week ago. Teleport and sync all worked fine. However, after the patch today, attempting to use the teleport has not seemed to want to work...

----------


## s3ph1roth

Rather than not working, it DOES work, but ONLY if you immediately sync using a skill after you teleport. If you move or even jump on the spot, weird stuff happens, like being teleported to the wrong place and being stuck there.

----------


## famousmmorpg

Teleporting is not working. It always teleport me to one place and being stuck there. this happens after today's update.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

They fixed several teleportation method in the latest patch, finally  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ploxasarus

> They fixed several teleportation method in the latest patch, finally


No they didn't, I already added it to Unf here ([Release] - uNf Trainer) , just read what is to be done.

gZoom however, since my source & executable are locked+private, will now die - since *M* will not be able to get around this  :Wink:

----------


## WaterBird

> Rather than not working, it DOES work, but ONLY if you immediately sync using a skill after you teleport. If you move or even jump on the spot, weird stuff happens, like being teleported to the wrong place and being stuck there.


Yea and funny thing is everyone that is using the hack is teleported to the same place  :Big Grin:  
Best way to report hide there and report report report :P






> No they didn't, I already added it to Unf here ([Release] - uNf Trainer) , just read what is to be done.
> 
> gZoom however, since my source & executable are locked+private, will now die - since *M* will not be able to get around this


Ploxasarus why You so anty about Gzoom ?

----------


## dasde

Hey mate,

I can't extract the Elite 2.0.4.zip file, I simply get an error. Antivirus has been disabled, but I still get the problem.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Ploxasarus why You so anty about Gzoom ?


Because without *M* being spoon-fed source from people that can't get around changes in gw2 & seeing the project die, amuses me.

Already updated Unf to 0.0.1.1 , should go check it out  :Wink:

----------


## Ruinroad

It's great, thank you.

----------


## LooneyToon24

Does this still work? I have it installed but I have no idea why it wont work.

I start gw2.exe with admin and Elite 2.0.4 with admin, still nothing.

I tried to do middle click to teleport, but nothing happens.

----------


## AmooK

First of all amazing program 1M1, i seem to be incountering problems with the teleporter, it seems to be working but when i load up a city map and teleport's to the location/waypoint in let's say Black Citadel it traps me in some sort of prison/cell under the map, everything else is working proper but i would really like to get the teleporter working. Regards

+ rep

----------


## Batousan

I recently had an account banned using gZoom. Note that it was a brand new account I had bought to test out different stuff on and I fully expected it to be banned at some point. I tested it early in the morning and where no one else was around for about an hour. I was mainly using the teleport coords list to get to each waypoint on the map, so anyone seeing me port in would probably assume I just showed up like a normal waypointer. The account was banned within about 12 hours, maybe earlier but that was the soonest I had checked. Keep in mind with all the people being banned in the Metrica Province jumping puzzle recently (no bots or hacks, just falling off and stuff) it strongly indicates some server-side teleportation checking now. 
As always, don't hack/bot on an account you aren't willing to throw away.

----------


## Lookingfor

Since the 1st of June have been terminated almost 10.000 account: "manipulation of the client". Anet has learned how to detect "teleport movements"

----------


## dubstepkilla

What if you only use the speed hack and no-clipping. Does this lower your % of getting banned because your not "technically" teleporting?

----------


## tymbaa

Been using just the speed hack and gravity one for just a slightly higher than normal bit, and it's worked great until today. Suddenly, no matter what I do, it doesn't work at all anymore.

----------


## blodyclan96

I just found this problem that has seems to been working since just this day when people have said it stopped working, that's really sad, hopefully it's because of the patch yesterday, if this program works i will probably donate, tho it dosen't now so that sucks, keep the good work up! Hoping for an update.  :Smile:

----------


## Ploxasarus

> I just found this problem that has seems to been working since just this day when people have said it stopped working, that's really sad, hopefully it's because of the patch yesterday, if this program works i will probably donate, tho it dosen't now so that sucks, keep the good work up! Hoping for an update.


The patch yesterday broke what was left working for gZoom because of the struct change with a certain address and you can easly scan/update since the source is provided but last I checked *M* is not developing this anymore so bothering to donate would be kind of pointless..

Unf however, working just fine  :Wink:

----------


## blodyclan96

Oh, okay! What is "Unf"? And how do i update it myself via the source? :O Please reply! <3

----------


## blodyclan96

Btw, this application is created in vb 2010, right? I got that program on my comp, tho how do i open the source in to vb? :O And what should i edit to make it work?

----------


## Ploxasarus

Unf can be found here ([Release] - uNf Trainer).

Not offering help to update gzoom, sorry.

----------


## AdamZZ

> Btw, this application is created in vb 2010, right? I got that program on my comp, tho how do i open the source in to vb? :O And what should i edit to make it work?


Don't take this the wrong way, but if you don't even know how to open the source then you won't be able to update it.
It's not as easy as going into the source and change a false into a true.

----------


## blodyclan96

I know how to open a source and how to code some stuff, tho i've never downloaded someones work before and tryed to edit it, that obviously dosen't need to be because i can't code, i've never done it and never been bothered to know how to, ty anyways..

----------


## Ploxasarus

> i've never done it and never been bothered to know how to, ty anyways..


Alot is broken in the source so trying to update what needs to be you'll need to use either Olly/IDA/CE and try and find the old opcodes and then set the new bytes for everything. The struct changed for the way the base was working so you'd have to get the new struct for that and update it. It's not just about knowing how to do C# coding but also how to do ASM when it comes to updating this  :Embarrassment:

----------


## AdamZZ

> I know how to open a source and how to code some stuff, tho i've never downloaded someones work before and tryed to edit it, that obviously dosen't need to be because i can't code, i've never done it and never been bothered to know how to, ty anyways..


Ok then, but my point still stands, you asked how to open the source code and you open it the same way you open all other source code, if you don't know how then you can't update.
Even if you were to open the source code you does not seem to have done anything hack related before so I'm confident that you won't be able to do it, no one here is going to write a guide on how to update it.

----------


## blodyclan96

I read somewhere earlier in this thread i think that you just had to edit lika a short code to get it "updated" to newest patches, but i guess that's not the case. So no, i guess you're right i would probably not be able to do it, (if it's harder) than i tought it was, witch it seems to be. But ty for all anyways, i still got "uNf" now, tho u cant teleport so that kinda sucks.  :Frown:

----------


## AdamZZ

> I read somewhere earlier in this thread i think that you just had to edit lika a short code to get it "updated" to newest patches, but i guess that's not the case. So no, i guess you're right i would probably not be able to do it, (if it's harder) than i tought it was, witch it seems to be. But ty for all anyways, i still got "uNf" now, tho u cant teleport so that kinda sucks.


Teleporting is detected, even if someone updated this hack I wouldn't use teleport because that would most likely result in instaban.

----------


## blodyclan96

Yeah, i've read about it, so i would't use it now i think, but, couple mounths ago i would abuse it alot to get many waypoints etc. Tho i started playing GW2 a week ago. :S

----------


## AdamZZ

> Yeah, i've read about it, so i would't use it now i think, but, couple mounths ago i would abuse it alot to get many waypoints etc. Tho i started playing GW2 a week ago. :S


I used the teleport hack when GW2 was released, it was fun but it didn't work perfectly and you had to use specific abilities to sync your character and stuff.

----------


## blodyclan96

Yeah, i guess in the start it can be a bit buggy, but at the same time quite fun.  :Smile:  Tho it sucks that you pretty much can't do it anymore cuz it will get u banned... :/

----------


## prometheus

still safe?

----------


## jonvarg

GW2 chrashes when detected on this one!

----------


## Eldwar

What's the version of visual studio that compiled this program?

----------


## jikifreaky

hey when i run the thing is finds the game and then it goes back to scanning... idk why and how do i fix this?

----------


## Soulumn

> hey when i run the thing is finds the game and then it goes back to scanning... idk why and how do i fix this?


Yeah I have the same problem as you.

----------


## jimdaloker

any new updates? cannot use anymore

----------


## mmogolds001

> any new updates? cannot use anymore


gZoom is no longer supported by the author. A few alternatives exist however

----------

